# Selfbank lanza la cuenta Self al 2,5% TIN



## tucapital.es (14 Ene 2015)

Selfbank lanza la cuenta Self al 2,5% TAE, sin trampas. Eso sí, sólo para nuevos clientes y durante un periodo inicial de 4 meses, después al 0,75% TAE, mejorando la oferta de ING y Openbank:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/self...n-sin-trampas/

Salu2.


----------



## señor eko (14 Ene 2015)

Es 2,5% TIN, que parece que equivale a 1,34% TAE.

Otra cosa, no, pero a trileros no nos gana nadie.

https://www.selfbank.es/cuenta-self


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Ene 2015)

Cuidado, tenéis que mirarlo como las oferta promocionales de ING; no hay que anualizar la TAE, porque no exigen tener en dinero durante todo un año.

Dejas dinero durante los 4 meses y después te lo llevas y consigues el 2,53% TAE.


----------



## señor eko (14 Ene 2015)

Creo que tienes razón, parece que el 1,34% es el TAE global para todo el año, no para los cuatro meses.


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Ene 2015)

La entidad al parecer ha lanzado una campaña publicitario bastante importante acompañado con este producto.


----------



## musu19 (14 Ene 2015)

algo es algo, dijo un calvo!
es bueno para esperar como se comporta este año!


----------



## mbcn (14 Ene 2015)

es obligatorio domiciliar la nómina?


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Ene 2015)

Absolutamente nada.


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Ene 2015)

señor eko dijo:


> Creo que tienes razón, parece que el 1,34% es el TAE global para todo el año, no para los cuatro meses.



Para los que no lo han entendido hemos creado otro post con las explicaciones:

- Cuenta Self de Selfbank SÍ da el 2,53% TAE, pero sólo si dejas el dinero 4 meses

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Ene 2015)

Está detrás CaixaBank y la morosidad es nula o casi nula:

- Self Bank: Información, rating y productos

Salu2


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Ene 2015)

Sí, pero es gratis tal y como indicamos en nuestro post.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (16 Ene 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Está detrás CaixaBank y la morosidad es nula o casi nula:
> 
> - Self Bank: Información, rating y productos
> 
> Salu2



¿ Podrías aportar la fuente de los datos?. Gracias y buena labor


----------



## señor eko (16 Ene 2015)

Tyler-Durden dijo:


> ¿ Podrías aportar la fuente de los datos?. Gracias y buena labor



https://www.selfbank.es/personas-con-un-objetivo-comun

https://www.selfbank.es/gobierno-corporativo


----------



## currito (16 Ene 2015)

¿Podeis informar sobre el funcionamiento de este banco? 
¿es como coinc? 
Me interesaría llevarme todo lo que hay en coinc por 4 meses y luego de vuelta, si siguen dando sólo 0.75%....


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Ene 2015)

Todo gratis, así que puedes hacerlo sin problemas.

Salu2.


----------



## currito (16 Ene 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Todo gratis, así que puedes hacerlo sin problemas.
> 
> Salu2.



Pues está muy interesante.... 
¿Apertura y documentación online o acudir a oficina de la caixa?


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Ene 2015)

NO creo que haga falta acudir a sus oficinas, ya que se trata de un banco online, eso sí tiene alguna que otra oficina.


----------



## currito (16 Ene 2015)

Pues creo que vale la pena hacerse cliente.  
¿Si hay que cerrar la cuenta, es todo online? 
Me sale esto: 
"Sí, deseo añadir una tarjeta de débito adicional sin coste."

Es para la primera o una segunda tarjeta? en principio no me interesan las tarjetas....
También me pide el email de un amigo si este me recomendó... ¿qué dan?
Gracias


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Ene 2015)

currito dijo:


> Pues está muy interesante....
> ¿Apertura y documentación online o acudir a oficina de la caixa?



Ayer abrí la cuenta en la web. Te piden los datos habituales más una cuenta de otro banco español (para verificar la identidad o algo así) y te envían por mail la solicitud para que la firmes y envíes por correo o por mensajería (gratis).
Se supone que cuando reciban la carta te activan la cuenta, pero todavía no he llegado a ese paso.


----------



## VoyDescalzoPorLaVida (16 Ene 2015)

Hola:

He buscado pero no encuentro por ningún lado si esta promoción tiene fecha de caducidad, ¿Sabe alguien algo al respecto?

Saludos


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Ene 2015)

No, no tiene puesto fecha de caducidad... así que en cualquier momento lo pueden quitar.


----------



## d3d (16 Ene 2015)

Yo me hice cuenta en SelfBank hace unos años, para aprovechar otra promoción para nuevos clientes.

La apertura de cuenta es online y por correo, como con otros bancos online, no me han cobrado comisiones y la operativa es bastante parecida a ING, el antiguo iBanesto y otros bancos de este tipo. 

Hace mucho que no lo utilizo y tengo mis cuentas vacías, pero todo ok con ellos.


----------



## vividor (16 Ene 2015)

A mi no me han emitido la tarjeta de débito por que no cumplo no se que ratings...

SELFBANK miente cuando dice que dan tarjeta de débito al abrir la cuenta...


----------



## eloy_85 (16 Ene 2015)

yo también creo que voy a trasferir lo que tengo en coinc y a los 4 meses ya veremos


----------



## currito (16 Ene 2015)

vividor dijo:


> A mi no me han emitido la tarjeta de débito por que no cumplo no se que ratings...
> 
> SELFBANK miente cuando dice que dan tarjeta de débito al abrir la cuenta...



Yo directamente no la he pedido. Un problema menos....


----------



## vividor (16 Ene 2015)

currito dijo:


> Yo directamente no la he pedido. Un problema menos....



A mi me interesaba, de hecho era una de las razones para abrir la cuenta, estoy moviendo algun dinero que tengo por ahí desperdigado para "atrapar" esa rentabilidad de 4 meses y me interesaba disponer de la tarjeta por que estaba pensando en domiciliar algún ingreso que tengo... Pero vaya, hoy me dicen que no me la emiten por que no cumplo el "rating" :rolleye: ... Joder UNA PUTA TARJETA DE DÉBITO!!!


----------



## tucapital.es (19 Ene 2015)

Pero bueno, si es una tarjeta de débito...


----------



## vividor (19 Ene 2015)

Pues ya ves. La primera vez que me ocurre y he abierto cuentas en todos los lados y la de débito de cajón... Y no tengo deudas ni aparezco en listas de morosos... 

Cuando pasen los 4 meses cierro todo...


----------



## currito (19 Ene 2015)

Ya he enviado la carta hoy. Cómo veo lo del 2,50%???? entro a la web y no tengo cuentas.


----------



## eloy_85 (19 Ene 2015)

me he estado leyendo la información precontractual y no he detectado nada raro.

Obligatoriamente se abren dos cuentas
1 cuenta corriente, donde se puede domiciliar nómina, recibos y solicitar tarjeta. sin rendimiento del saldo. te clavan por los descubiertos.

1 cuenta de ahorro, donde se produce el 2,5% y en la que te ingresan mensualmente los intereses generados estilo cuenta naranja, coinc, etc. Máximo 100k €

transferencias on line gratuitas. disposición de efectivo en cajeros de la caixa sin gastos. total disponibilidad.



paqui67 dijo:


> Cuándo empezaría a contar el plazo fijo de cuatro meses, ¿En el momento que haga la transferencia desde otra entidad?



Si

edito para corregirme: no cuando la hagas, sino cuando se haga efectiva.


----------



## Musero (20 Ene 2015)

Alguno que haya enviado la documentación por correo... cuanto han tardado en activarla?

Gracias


----------



## tucapital.es (20 Ene 2015)

No te preocupes por el tiempo de activación, el plazo de 4 meses comienza a contar desdes la recepción de la primera transferencia:

- Algunas preguntas frecuentes sobre el proceso de apertura de la Cuenta Self

Salu2.


----------



## currito (20 Ene 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> No te preocupes por el tiempo de activación, el plazo de 4 meses comienza a contar desdes la recepción de la primera transferencia:
> 
> - Algunas preguntas frecuentes sobre el proceso de apertura de la Cuenta Self
> 
> Salu2.



Esperemos que no les dé por bajar el 2,50 hoy o mañana.... porque somos muchos los que estamos en proceso de alta precisamente por esta oferta ::


----------



## tucapital.es (20 Ene 2015)

Me informaron de que no tenía fecha fin de comercialización prevista... bueno y malo. Pueden poner fin cuando quieran, pero también que aún no han pensado en eso.


----------



## Viricida (20 Ene 2015)

Están pasando anuncios de Selfbank por la tele, entiendo que querrán captar pasta y por lo tanto los 4 meses los dejarán, no creo que anuncien luego de pronto otra cosa. Espero. Si hacen una oferta con X tiempo anunciado, eso es vinculante te pongas como te pongas.


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Ene 2015)

Estos movimientos de los bancos me mosquean un poco. Primero el Santander y ahora Selfbank... No sé si se huelen algún follón y quieren estar lo más capitalizados posible o es que se han dado cuenta de que el pastel es demasiado pequeño para tantos comensales y han retomado la antigua y sana costumbre de competir entre ellos para hacerse con el mercado. En todo caso, en diciembre abrí cuenta en el Santander y ahora estoy en trámites para abrirla en Selfbank.


----------



## AMSierra (20 Ene 2015)

Comisiones de cancelación a los 4 meses para luego volver a COINC?


----------



## currito (20 Ene 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Comisiones de cancelación a los 4 meses para luego volver a COINC?



Nada..........


----------



## AMSierra (20 Ene 2015)

Ni permanencia ni nada de nada tampoco? Pues lo tendré que hacer entonces...

---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 22:14 ----------

Haciendo un cálculo rápido, hasta 14 meses, compensa estar en selfbank, a partir del 15 mes, en COINC darían más intereses.


----------



## currito (20 Ene 2015)

Lo bueno es que si tienes más de 35K interesa dejarlos en Self ya que en coinc no rentan


----------



## AMSierra (21 Ene 2015)

Así es. Por lo que he estado viendo en sus condiciones , no tiene ningún tipo de coste de cancelación y puede hacerse cuando se quiera, así que por mi parte, 4 meses que me voy a ir a self.

En el momento que Coinc ponga el 1,1, la diferencia es el 130%...


----------



## Viricida (21 Ene 2015)

Bueno yo envié la carta la semana pasada y parece que ya está esto activo. He hecho una transferencia de 1€ (porque se supone que hay que hacer una primera transferencia) y luego operaré con normalidad.

Efectivamente la transferencia termina de activar la cuenta y te mandan las claves de seguridad y demás.


----------



## AMSierra (21 Ene 2015)

Lo mismo es una pregunta estupida, pero supongo que el interés ese no se lo darán únicamente al valor de la transferencia inicial, no¿ sino que si hoy ingresas 1 euro (inicial) y mañana 10000, se supone que el interés que te dan será de los 10001... Qué a ver quien se fía,,,


----------



## currito (21 Ene 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Bueno yo envié la carta la semana pasada y parece que ya está esto activo. He hecho una transferencia de 1€ (porque se supone que hay que hacer una primera transferencia) y luego operaré con normalidad.
> 
> Efectivamente la transferencia termina de activar la cuenta y te mandan las claves de seguridad y demás.



Estás diciendo que no envían la tarjeta de coordenadas hasta que no haga una transferencia? 
Ya me activaron las cuentas ayer.

Amsierra, es una cuenta de ahorro que renta al 2,50 durante 4 meses y entiendo que puedes ir metiendo pasta día a día hasta 100K.


----------



## Viricida (21 Ene 2015)

currito dijo:


> Estás diciendo que no envían la tarjeta de coordenadas hasta que no haga una transferencia?
> Ya me activaron las cuentas ayer.
> 
> Amsierra, es una cuenta de ahorro que renta al 2,50 durante 4 meses y entiendo que puedes ir metiendo pasta día a día hasta 100K.



Eso pone en la hoja que envías para la apertura.

---------- Post added 21-ene-2015 at 09:21 ----------




AMSierra dijo:


> Lo mismo es una pregunta estupida, pero supongo que el interés ese no se lo darán únicamente al valor de la transferencia inicial, no¿ sino que si hoy ingresas 1 euro (inicial) y mañana 10000, se supone que el interés que te dan será de los 10001... Qué a ver quien se fía,,,



La transferencia inicial la he hecho a la cuenta corriente normal. Es la cuenta ahorro la que da el interés. Así pues, pasaré todo a la primera, en primer lugar, y acto seguido a la segunda. Por lo tanto ahí lo tienes todo junto. ¿No? 

Edito: ojo que la información que dan es esta:

2,5% TIN durante 4 meses a contar *desde el primer ingreso recibido en la cuenta de ahorro desde otra entidad*

Así que para activar, 1€ a la cuenta corriente, luego con las claves ya en la mano (más que nada por seguridad), transferencia gorda DESDE FUERA (no desde Selfbank) por si acaso, directa a la cuenta ahorro.


----------



## AMSierra (21 Ene 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Eso pone en la hoja que envías para la apertura.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-ene-2015 at 09:21 ----------
> 
> ...



Entiendo. Mi duda es por ejemplo, si tu el día 1 tienes un euro, el día 15 tienes 500 y el día 31 tienes 1000, como calculan los intereses que te dan ? Si encima además estais diciendo que hasta pasados unos días no te dan las claves para poder pasar el dinero s la cuenta ahorro, es dinero que dejas de ganar..


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Ene 2015)

Calculan los intereses del saldo medio.

Salu2.


----------



## Viricida (21 Ene 2015)

La cosa es que cuentan el 2,5% desde el primer ingreso, a partir de ahí saldo medio como dice tucapital.

Aunque por seguridad en cuanto a esto, la cosa sería hacerlo como he dicho, transferir 1€ para activar completamente las cuentas y recibir las claves, luego ya ingresar la morterada DESDE FUERA y no ingresar primero en la cuenta corriente de Selfbank para traspasar a la de ahorro. 

No vaya a ser que ingreses Xmil euros en la cuenta corriente y de ahí a la de ahorro y no te apliquen la oferta, que sería lo lógico leyendo lo que citaba.


----------



## AMSierra (21 Ene 2015)

Pues a por ello 

Gracias


----------



## eufcb5 (21 Ene 2015)

Y ya os fiais de este banco???donde esta en barcelona?


----------



## currito (21 Ene 2015)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Y ya os fiais de este banco???donde esta en barcelona?



joder es de la caixa


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ene 2015)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Y ya os fiais de este banco???donde esta en barcelona?



Creo que está domiciliado en Madrid, aunque el 51% del capital es de La Caixa.


----------



## Musero (21 Ene 2015)

Yo llame y el operador me dijo que podía hacer la transferencia directamente a la cuenta de ahorro. 

La cuenta se activa porque piden certificado de titularidad al banco que pusiste como referencia


----------



## AMSierra (21 Ene 2015)

estais seguros que no cobran por la tarjeta? 

segun pone, entrega de tarjeta a domicilio, 3,01€...


----------



## vividor (21 Ene 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> La cosa es que cuentan el 2,5% desde el primer ingreso, a partir de ahí saldo medio como dice tucapital.
> 
> Aunque por seguridad en cuanto a esto, la cosa sería hacerlo como he dicho, transferir 1€ para activar completamente las cuentas y recibir las claves, luego ya ingresar la morterada DESDE FUERA *y no ingresar primero en la cuenta corriente de Selfbank para traspasar a la de ahorro*.
> 
> No vaya a ser que ingreses Xmil euros en la cuenta corriente y de ahí a la de ahorro y no te apliquen la oferta, que sería lo lógico leyendo lo que citaba.



Vaya, pues eso es lo que he hecho... :ouch: 

Entre lo de la tarjeta de débito y que si al final no me dan lo esperado... MENUDO PUTO FIASCO SERÍA...


----------



## Viricida (22 Ene 2015)

vividor dijo:


> Vaya, pues eso es lo que he hecho... :ouch:
> 
> Entre lo de la tarjeta de débito y que si al final no me dan lo esperado... MENUDO PUTO FIASCO SERÍA...



Yo lo digo por si acaso, eh, dado lo que pone en la oferta... igual me equivoco pero yo lo voy a hacer como digo.


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Ene 2015)

No sé si se ha hablado.. pero que sepáis que desde el día 20 está activo también el plan amigo Self Bank que se puede aprovechar conjuntamente con la cuenta Self:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/cons...-de-self-bank/

Salu2.


----------



## WhiZoX (22 Ene 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> No sé si se ha hablado.. pero que sepáis que desde el día 20 está activo también el plan amigo Self Bank que se puede aprovechar conjuntamente con la cuenta Self:
> 
> - http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/cons...-de-self-bank/
> 
> Salu2.



Algún forero que cumpla con las condiciones de dicha promoción que se le exigen a los "padrinos"


----------



## Viricida (22 Ene 2015)

Un poco lioso eso.


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Ene 2015)

WhiZoX dijo:


> Algún forero que cumpla con las condiciones de dicha promoción que se le exigen a los "padrinos"



Te dejo un enlace donde ofrecen ser padrinos:

- Busco ahijado para el plan amigo

Supongo que en este foro también habrá gente, de hecho, creo haber leído de otras veces que incluso dan incentivos, jejeje.

Salu2.


----------



## khirs (22 Ene 2015)

Buenas,
por primera vez voy a andar moviendo el dinero para 4 meses y luego quiero cerrar la cuenta cuando acaben los 4 meses. 
¿Para cerrar la cuenta como seria? Se transfiere el dinero a la cuenta que queramos(¿cobran por transferencia? y luego hay un apartado en la web para cerrar la cuenta y ya nos olvidamos?

Perdonar por hacer preguntas de noob total.
Un saludo
Jorge


----------



## eloy_85 (23 Ene 2015)

la gente que viene de coinc, que me imagino que serán legión, como lo haréis?

se me ocurre

1) ote, con la jodienda de lo que tardan

2)transferencia a la cta corriente de self banc de 2€, transferencia de 1€ a coinc, morterada de coinc a cta corriente y transferencia de cta corriente a cta ahorro (no pongo transferir directamente a cta ahorro porque los días que la cuenta ahorro tiene 1€ te perjudican a la hora de calcular el saldo medio).
parece mucho más lioso pero con todo creo que tarda menos

pd para los profanos en coinc: una de principales medidas de seguridad de esta cuenta es que sólo se puede sacar dinero mediante transferencia u ote con destino a una cuenta del mismo titular y de la que haya entrado pasta previamente.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2015 at 01:08 ----------




currito dijo:


> Esperemos que no les dé por bajar el 2,50 hoy o mañana.... porque somos muchos los que estamos en proceso de alta precisamente por esta oferta ::



no es problema ya que las transferencias son gratuitas, según llega el dinero un lunes se vuelve por el mismo camino un martes y si te he visto no me acuerdo


----------



## biempa (23 Ene 2015)

eloy_85 dijo:


> 2)transferencia a la cta corriente de self banc de 2€, transferencia de 1€ a coinc, morterada de coinc a cta corriente y transferencia de cta corriente a cta ahorro (no pongo transferir directamente a cta ahorro porque los días que la cuenta ahorro tiene 1€ te perjudican a la hora de calcular el saldo medio).
> parece mucho más lioso pero con todo creo que tarda menos
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ene-2015 at 01:08 ----------



Esto esta mal, el dinero debe ser ingresado directamente a la cuenta ahorro y no desde la cuenta corriente.
En las condiciones dice que debe ser dinero que venga de otra entidad, si lo trasfieres a la cuenta corriente primero y despues a la cuenta ahorro no genera intereses.

1º activar la cuenta
2º tranferencia a la cuenta ahorro


----------



## Viricida (23 Ene 2015)

Pues de COINC a ING por ejemplo, y de ahí a Selfbank.


----------



## currito (23 Ene 2015)

Ya activé la cuenta corriente hace 2 días con una transferencia de 1€.
Ahora entiendo que me llegará la tarjeta de coordenadas por correo?
Espero que sea así y ya el lunes ponerme a vaciar COINC.

No me llegó ningún aviso por mail al recibir el euro en Selfbank. ¿No existe opción a ctivar esta función?


----------



## tucapital.es (23 Ene 2015)

khirs dijo:


> Buenas,
> por primera vez voy a andar moviendo el dinero para 4 meses y luego quiero cerrar la cuenta cuando acaben los 4 meses.
> ¿Para cerrar la cuenta como seria? Se transfiere el dinero a la cuenta que queramos(¿cobran por transferencia? y luego hay un apartado en la web para cerrar la cuenta y ya nos olvidamos?
> 
> ...



1. NO sé si dispondrá de esa opción en la web, pero vamos llamas y pides la baja... y como mucho te enviaría un documento y firmarlo devuelto

2. NO, las transferencias no tienen coste.

Salu2.


----------



## vividor (23 Ene 2015)

biempa dijo:


> Esto esta mal, el dinero debe ser ingresado directamente a la cuenta ahorro y no desde la cuenta corriente.
> En las condiciones dice que debe ser dinero que venga de otra entidad, si lo trasfieres a la cuenta corriente primero y despues a la cuenta ahorro no genera intereses.
> 
> 1º activar la cuenta
> 2º tranferencia a la cuenta ahorro



Cojonudo entonces LA HE CAGADO PERO BIEN...
Grrr...


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Ene 2015)

vividor dijo:


> Cojonudo entonces LA HE CAGADO PERO BIEN...
> Grrr...



Supongo que podrás solucionarlo hablando con ellos y, si se ponen farrucos, amenazando con sacar la pasta y cerrar la cuenta.


----------



## tucapital.es (23 Ene 2015)

Yo pienso igual.... hablando se entiende la gente


----------



## Viricida (23 Ene 2015)

No deja de ser un requisito formal un poco estrecho. Al fin y al cabo siempre va a ser dinero "de fuera" el que llega a la cuenta corriente y de ahí a la de ahorro... (salvo que no valga el de La Caixa o Boursorama aparte del propio Selfbank claro). Si es por evitar que entre dinero que ya estaba en Selfbank, basta con ver la fecha de ingreso y la procedencia, digo yo.


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Ene 2015)

Hace tres días que envié la documentación por correo ¿Sabéis cuánto tardan en responder? ¿Lo hacen por e-mail o por correo postal?
Gracias


----------



## Tyler-Durden (23 Ene 2015)

Buenas, os cuento mi experiencia.

El viernes pasado llamé a Selfbank para ver cómo era eso de que se podía enviar la documentación por mensajería sin coste. El operador me pasó directamente por UPS , ahorrándome así llamar a un 902, y en la misma tarde me recogía la documentación. Hoy me ha llegado por correo certificado la tabla de coordenadas (sin haber activado la cuenta con ninguna transferencia) y el lunes le meteré todo lo gordo (para aprovechar los intereses del fin de semana en coinc)


----------



## tucapital.es (23 Ene 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> No deja de ser un requisito formal un poco estrecho. Al fin y al cabo siempre va a ser dinero "de fuera" el que llega a la cuenta corriente y de ahí a la de ahorro... (salvo que no valga el de La Caixa o Boursorama aparte del propio Selfbank claro). Si es por evitar que entre dinero que ya estaba en Selfbank, basta con ver la fecha de ingreso y la procedencia, digo yo.



Yo creo que lo que intenta evitar es que una persona abra una cuenta, y se ingrese el dinero de otra cuenta que ya está en la entidad pero que es de otro titular (por ejemplo el marido o la mujer que previamente se ha beneficiado de la cuenta self).

Salu2.


----------



## eloy_85 (26 Ene 2015)

biempa dijo:


> Esto esta mal, el dinero *debe ser ingresado directamente a la cuenta ahorro* y no desde la cuenta corriente.
> En las condiciones dice que debe ser dinero que venga de otra entidad, si lo trasfieres a la cuenta corriente primero y despues a la cuenta ahorro no genera intereses.
> 
> 1º activar la cuenta
> 2º tranferencia a la cuenta ahorro



lo que está en negrita de donde te lo has sacado? es que yo no lo he visto por ninguna parte

Yo no he leído por ninguna parte que haya que hacer una transferencia a cada una de las cuentas para que se activen, sólo hay que hacer 1 transferencia. Y tampoco he visto que tenga que ser a la cuenta de ahorro.

lo que dice el documento precontractual, entre otras muchas cosas, es:



> PRODUCTO
> La cuenta Self Bank es pack de cuentas compuesto por una cuenta corriente y una cuenta de ahorro.



Lo que estás activando es la cuenta Self Bank



> 6 Si toda la documentación está correcta abriremos tu cuenta. Para activarla totalmente, cada uno de los titulares tendrá que realizar una transferencia desde la cuenta que haya indicado en la Orden de Confirmación de Titularidad



Lo dicho. Si alguien sabe a ciencia cierta que tenga que ser a la cuenta de ahorro, que lo argumente. Porque no lo he visto por ninguna parte.


----------



## biempa (26 Ene 2015)

eloy_85 dijo:


> lo que está en negrita de donde te lo has sacado? es que yo no lo he visto por ninguna parte
> 
> Yo no he leído por ninguna parte que haya que hacer una transferencia a cada una de las cuentas para que se activen, sólo hay que hacer 1 transferencia. Y tampoco he visto que tenga que ser a la cuenta de ahorro.
> 
> ...





Del foro de selfbank en rankia:
Cuenta Self de Self Bank al 2,50% TIN (1,34% TAE) (13/14) - Rankia


----------



## AMSierra (26 Ene 2015)

Creo que estoy bloqueado.

Selfbank dice que para activar mi cuenta tengo que hacer una transferencia desde la cuenta que puse en el documento de apertura (Coinc) a Selfbank.

Coinc me dice que para poder hacer transferencias a la cuenta de selfbank, primero haga una transferencia de Selfbank a Coinc.

Como salgo de esta?

Supuestamente no puedo hacer transferencias desde un tercer banco porque la cuenta aun no está activa...


----------



## currito (26 Ene 2015)

Es este tlf de SelfBank atienden llamadas nacionales? 914 890 888

Es que aún no me ha llegado la tarjeta de coordenadas y quiero preguntarles.


----------



## vividor (26 Ene 2015)

currito dijo:


> *Es este tlf de SelfBank atienden llamadas nacionales? 914 890 888*
> 
> Es que aún no me ha llegado la tarjeta de coordenadas y quiero preguntarles.



Sí, he hablado con ellos hace un rato...

Bueno, me voy de Selfbank, ha sido un auténtico despropósito... Que manera de perder el tiempo madremía...

inocho:::


----------



## currito (26 Ene 2015)

vividor dijo:


> Sí, he hablado con ellos hace un rato...
> 
> Bueno, me voy de Selfbank, ha sido un auténtico despropósito... Que manera de perder el tiempo madremía...
> 
> inocho:::



¿por lo de la tarjeta?


----------



## Viricida (26 Ene 2015)

Yo utilicé directamente la cuenta de ING como referencia. Desde ahí transferí 1€ para activar. Me falta activar la tarjeta de claves que me llegó ya. Es una carta normal al buzón. Y de COINC he hecho transferencia a ING que aún espero que llegue. De ahí irá a la cuenta ahorro de Selfbank.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2015 at 15:32 ----------




AMSierra dijo:


> Creo que estoy bloqueado.
> 
> Selfbank dice que para activar mi cuenta tengo que hacer una transferencia desde la cuenta que puse en el documento de apertura (Coinc) a Selfbank.
> 
> ...



Hay que tener mucho ojo. Yo tras una mala experiencia con otra entidad decidí, como he explicado ahora mismo, utilizar mi cuenta de ING, que sé que no me da problemas mientras COINC sí, por ser cuenta remunerada que necesita "asociar" cuentas para poder transferir.

O sea, siempre utilizar cuentas seguras en este sentido y siempre transferir 1€ (o el mínimo que pidan), no el grueso, por si se quedara inmovilizado mientras esperamos tarjetas, o por si no aplican el interés publicitado...


----------



## currito (26 Ene 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Yo utilicé directamente la cuenta de ING como referencia. Desde ahí transferí 1€ para activar. Me falta activar la tarjeta de claves que me llegó ya. Es una carta normal al buzón. Y de COINC he hecho transferencia a ING que aún espero que llegue. De ahí irá a la cuenta ahorro de Selfbank.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-ene-2015 at 15:32 ----------
> 
> ...



¿te diste de alta el lunes pasado?


----------



## Viricida (26 Ene 2015)

currito dijo:


> ¿te diste de alta el lunes pasado?



No me acuerdo, si no fue el lunes sería el viernes o sábado anterior cuando eché la carta.


----------



## AMSierra (26 Ene 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Yo utilicé directamente la cuenta de ING como referencia. Desde ahí transferí 1€ para activar. Me falta activar la tarjeta de claves que me llegó ya. Es una carta normal al buzón. Y de COINC he hecho transferencia a ING que aún espero que llegue. De ahí irá a la cuenta ahorro de Selfbank.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-ene-2015 at 15:32 ----------
> 
> ...



Gracias. Voy a llamar a selfbank para explicarles el problema.

Por cierto, a modo de pregunta curiosa. Hacienda puede decir algo de mover cantidades grandes de dinero entre cuentas aunque sean del mismo titular?


----------



## Viricida (26 Ene 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Gracias. Voy a llamar a selfbank para explicarles el problema.
> 
> Por cierto, a modo de pregunta curiosa. Hacienda puede decir algo de mover cantidades grandes de dinero entre cuentas aunque sean del mismo titular?



¿Qué va a decir? Que diga, que aquí espero.


----------



## Barruno (26 Ene 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Por cierto, a modo de pregunta curiosa. Hacienda puede decir algo de mover cantidades grandes de dinero entre cuentas aunque sean del mismo titular?



Rotumdamente NO.


----------



## AMSierra (26 Ene 2015)

Bueno, acabo de llamar y me han dicho que tengo que devolver un documento firmado con el número de la nueva cuenta que quiero poner en vez de Coinc.


----------



## currito (26 Ene 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> No me acuerdo, si no fue el lunes sería el viernes o sábado anterior cuando eché la carta.



OK yo la eché el lunes y el martes me activaron las cuentas.
Supongo entonces que me llegará mañana o pasado.
Gracias por tu predisposición


----------



## AMSierra (26 Ene 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> ¿Qué va a decir? Que diga, que aquí espero.





Barruno dijo:


> Rotumdamente NO.



VAle, lo preguntaba porque como ya digo, no tengo ni idea de qué es lo que puede decir.

Entiendo que el movimiento entre cuentas, independientemente de la cantidad que sea, de la misma persona, no está sujeto a ningún tipo de retención o declaración. 

Pero no me extrañaría lo contrario.


----------



## Viricida (26 Ene 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> VAle, lo preguntaba porque como ya digo, no tengo ni idea de qué es lo que puede decir.
> 
> Entiendo que el movimiento entre cuentas, independientemente de la cantidad que sea, de la misma persona, no está sujeto a ningún tipo de retención o declaración.
> 
> Pero no me extrañaría lo contrario.



Hombre, no hay un hecho imponible en eso. Ni siquiera lo hay cuando es al extranjero (dentro de la UE al menos).


----------



## currito (26 Ene 2015)

Les he mandado mensaje desde el centro de mensajes.

Lo que sigo sin ver:
opción a que te llegue un mail al recibir un ingreso.
Hasta cuándo puedes darte de alta en el 2,50%?


----------



## Viricida (26 Ene 2015)

currito dijo:


> Les he mandado mensaje desde el centro de mensajes.
> 
> Lo que sigo sin ver:
> opción a que te llegue un mail al recibir un ingreso.
> Hasta cuándo puedes darte de alta en el 2,50%?



Lo segundo no lo sé, y es lo que me da un poco de "miedo", aunque confío en que mantengan la oferta un tiempo prudencial, si no, sería toda una estafa hoyga.


----------



## AMSierra (26 Ene 2015)

Lo suyo sería pasar la morterada de Coinc a Selfbank en Marzo (mes que coinc baja al 1,10)

Por cierto, otra pregunta.

Como cuentan los 4 meses? Si llega el primer euro a selfbank un día 15, se perdería medio mes de intereses?


----------



## toralpal (26 Ene 2015)

Hola buenas tardes,

Soy un aficionado a la Economía y tengo un par de preguntas relacionadas con este depósito, estoy empezando a estudiar todo esta tema y aún ando un poco verde, disculpad mi ignoracia.

En el supuesto caso de poner 25.000€ en el depósito de Selfbank, ¿obtendría un 2,5% TIN mensualmente o al finalizar los 4 meses? 

El 2,5% de 25.000€ es 625€. Mi pregunta es, ¿se obtendrían 625€ cada mes o 625€ al finalizar el periodo de 4 meses?

Muchas gracias,
Un saludo,


----------



## Proyecto (26 Ene 2015)

Hola, 625 leuros serian si el deposito lo tuvieras durante un año al 2.5% seria TAE . Pero este tipo de interes es solo x 4 meses TIN .A si que divide los 625 entre 3, (3x4=12 meses) y eso es lo que te quedaría. 
Saludos


----------



## toralpal (26 Ene 2015)

Hola,

Correcto si ahora caigo, serian unos 224€ de beneficio...por 25.000€ no se yo que decirte...

Muchas gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## vividor (26 Ene 2015)

currito dijo:


> ¿por lo de la tarjeta?



Eso primero, pero lo segundo es que no me aplican el 2,5% TAE en la cantidad que tengo en su cuenta de ahorro, solo el 0,75% mensual... :abajo:

Ya he abierto en otro sitio...


----------



## WhiZoX (26 Ene 2015)

vividor dijo:


> Eso primero, pero lo segundo es que no me aplican el 2,5% TAE en la cantidad que tengo en su cuenta de ahorro, solo el 0,75% mensual... :abajo:
> 
> Ya he abierto en otro sitio...



¿Por qué no le aplican el 2.5%?


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Ene 2015)

WhiZoX dijo:


> ¿Por qué no le aplican el 2.5%?



¿Dónde se ve el % que aplican?


----------



## currito (26 Ene 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Lo suyo sería pasar la morterada de Coinc a Selfbank en Marzo (mes que coinc baja al 1,10)
> 
> Por cierto, otra pregunta.
> 
> Como cuentan los 4 meses? Si llega el primer euro a selfbank un día 15, se perdería medio mes de intereses?



Así es, pero y si el 31/01 quitan el 2,50% sin avisar??? podrían hacerlo si quieren.
Ahora les he puesto otro mensaje por escrito a ver qué dicen.


----------



## DarkRigel (26 Ene 2015)

Yo envié la semana pasada la documentación y me han llamado hoy y tengo que reenviar la documentación porque la fotocopia del dni no se veía (falso) y la firma del dni no coincidía con la del contrato (tengo una firma muy caótica, verdad a medias jeje).

Empezamos con pegas, y eso que es el paso de darles la pasta....xD


----------



## AMSierra (26 Ene 2015)

currito dijo:


> Así es, pero y si el 31/01 quitan el 2,50% sin avisar??? podrían hacerlo si quieren.
> Ahora les he puesto otro mensaje por escrito a ver qué dicen.



Pues si el 31/01 quitan el 2,5%, cierro la cuenta y ATPC


----------



## eloy_85 (26 Ene 2015)

biempa dijo:


> Del foro de selfbank en rankia:
> Cuenta Self de Self Bank al 2,50% TIN (1,34% TAE) (13/14) - Rankia




Este subforo no es la guardería... Cuando la gente afirma cosas es porque las sabe a ciencia cierta, no las ha oído, leído en otro foro que tiene el mismo valor que un billete de 15 euros, etc. 

Te estoy diciendo que en documentos "oficiales" de la entidad bancaria no pone nada de lo que te has malentendido o inventado. Que si luego la operativa es como dices, no lo se ni yo, ni tu. Pero no lo pone en ninguna parte. 

Al enviar la transferencia la cuenta Self Bank queda activada. 
Al entrar el primer euro en la cuenta remunerada, ésta empieza a generar intereses.


----------



## AMSierra (26 Ene 2015)

currito dijo:


> Así es, pero y si el 31/01 quitan el 2,50% sin avisar??? podrían hacerlo si quieren.
> Ahora les he puesto otro mensaje por escrito a ver qué dicen.



Donde les has puesto el mensaje?


----------



## eloy_85 (26 Ene 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Hay que tener mucho ojo. Yo tras una mala experiencia con otra entidad decidí, como he explicado ahora mismo, utilizar mi cuenta de ING, que sé que no me da problemas mientras COINC sí, por ser cuenta remunerada que necesita "asociar" cuentas para poder transferir.
> 
> O sea, siempre utilizar cuentas seguras en este sentido y siempre transferir 1€ (o el mínimo que pidan), no el grueso, por si se quedara inmovilizado mientras esperamos tarjetas, o por si no aplican el interés publicitado...



COINC no da problemas, da rentabilidad. Antes más que ahora, como todas. Pero al igual que un yo-yo o un chupete, tiene un complicadísimo mecanismo de funcionamiento que hay que saber utilizar.



AMSierra dijo:


> Lo suyo sería pasar la morterada de Coinc a Selfbank en Marzo (mes que coinc baja al 1,10)
> 
> Por cierto, otra pregunta.
> 
> Como cuentan los 4 meses? Si llega el primer euro a selfbank un día 15, se perdería medio mes de intereses?



llevas un par de mensajes seguidos que rozan el trolleo, cosa que en este subforo no creo que proceda. pero te voy a echar un cable. De eso se ha hablado en este hilo


----------



## AMSierra (26 Ene 2015)

No es trolleo, es desconocimiento.

Si un banco dice 2.5% mensual, yo no se que se ha establecido por mensual:

* Del 1 al 30 del mes en curso
* Del día X al día X del mes siguiente.

Si es lo primero, dado que el cálculo de intereses se hace por una media, habría que esperar al día 1 del nuevo mes para meter todo el dinero sin perder interés.

Si es lo segundo, daría igual cuando lo metes, pues los 4 meses empiezan desde el día que tu depositas el dinero, por lo que no pierdes interés. 

Vuelvo a repetir que no es troleo, es desconocimiento. Son preguntas que no me había planteado puesto que las otras cuentas que uso, el dinero está ahí con un interés que se mantiene mes a mes, y en este caso, el interés que interesa (valga la redundancia) solo es durante 4 meses, por lo que antes de hacer nada y cagarla, intento asegurarme de cuando sería correcto hacer el traspaso de una cuenta a otro.


----------



## currito (26 Ene 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> No es trolleo, es desconocimiento.
> 
> Si un banco dice 2.5% mensual, yo no se que se ha establecido por mensual:
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, haya paz, que aquí estamos para ayudarnos. 

La transferencia que activa la remuneración al 2,50% hay que hacerla a la cuenta ahorro, es de cajón. 
La primera transferencia para activar las cuentas y verificar tu identidad la puedes hacer a cualquiera de las 2, aunque lo lógico es hacerla a la corriente.

Cuando te logueas, en el área de mensajes puedes redactar uno y te contestan cuando pueden. A mí me han contestado al primero de los varios que les he mandado y han tardado casi 4 horas


----------



## eloy_85 (26 Ene 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> No es trolleo, es desconocimiento.
> 
> Si un banco dice 2.5% mensual, yo no se que se ha establecido por mensual:



si yo te digo, "vete y no vuelvas en un mes" y tu me haces caso inmediatamente ¿qué día te vas y qué día vuelves?¿Y si te digo 4 meses? 
Pues ya te has contestado.

Del documento precontractual de la cuenta remunerada:



> _Remuneración del 2.5% TIN anual durante los 4 primeros meses a contar desde el primer ingreso_





---------- Post added 26-ene-2015 at 22:28 ----------

temas interesantes que creo que no se han hablado:



> *4.3 Modificaciones*
> SELF BANK podrá modificar los tipos de interés, las comisiones y los gastos repercutibles aplicables a los productos que comercialice previa comunicación al CLIENTE con un (1) mes de antelación a su entrada en vigor






> *8 MODIFICACIÓN DEL CONTRATO*
> Cualquier modificación contractual será comunicada al CLIENTE de manera individual con un (1) mes de antelación a la entrada en vigor de la modificación,



Estas cláusulas son aplicables a clientes... A los no clientes les pueden poner unas condiciones por la mañana y otras por la tarde si les sale del rabo.


----------



## currito (26 Ene 2015)

eloy_85 dijo:


> si yo te digo, "vete y no vuelvas en un mes" y tu me haces caso inmediatamente ¿qué día te vas y qué día vuelves?¿Y si te digo 4 meses?
> Pues ya te has contestado.
> 
> Del documento precontractual de la cuenta remunerada:
> ...



My buena observación. 
Entiendo que si quieren quitar el 2,50 nos tienen que avisar con 1 mes de antelación. Pena que no hagan a lo coinc y fueran 2 pero bueno....


----------



## Viricida (26 Ene 2015)

Si hay oferta vinculante de 4 meses se tendran que joder y darlos. Por otra parte pensaba que lo de avisar con 2 meses de los cambios era algo legal.


----------



## eloy_85 (26 Ene 2015)

tal y como ha dicho nuestro colega el motosierra, no se si jugárme el órdago de exprimir el mes que queda de COINC

¿cómo lo véis? Lleva muy poco tiempo para que lo quiten, lo quitarán cuando alcancen objetivo$, digo yo.


----------



## Viricida (27 Ene 2015)

Pensemos que COINC es 1,40% TAE y SelfBank es 1,34% TAE, hay una diferencia obvia pero tampoco es enorme. Yo al menos, por un mes de COINC y dado que bajan a 1,10% TAE, paso a SelfBank ahora y "sirva de mensaje" (del que no se darán por aludidos pero mira).

Ya he recibido la transferencia COINC-ING y he ordenado ING-SelfBank al tiempo que he activado la tarjeta de claves de esta última. Se supone que mañana estará allí la tela.


----------



## currito (27 Ene 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Pensemos que COINC es 1,40% TAE y SelfBank es 1,34% TAE, hay una diferencia obvia pero tampoco es enorme. Yo al menos, por un mes de COINC y dado que bajan a 1,10% TAE, paso a SelfBank ahora y "sirva de mensaje" (del que no se darán por aludidos pero mira).
> 
> Ya he recibido la transferencia COINC-ING y he ordenado ING-SelfBank al tiempo que he activado la tarjeta de claves de esta última. Se supone que mañana estará allí la tela.



Antes de mandar "lo gordo" directamente a la cta ahorro, Yo haré una "prueba" con 10€ para asegurarme de que llega....


----------



## Viricida (27 Ene 2015)

currito dijo:


> Antes de mandar "lo gordo" directamente a la cta ahorro, Yo haré una "prueba" con 10€ para asegurarme de que llega....



Con esto ya no creo que haya problema... espero.


----------



## currito (27 Ene 2015)

Bueno, me acaba de llegar la tarjeta de coordenadas y por correo certificado.


----------



## Viricida (27 Ene 2015)

currito dijo:


> Bueno, me acaba de llegar la tarjeta de coordenadas y por correo certificado.



A mí me llegó por correo ordinario. ienso:


----------



## currito (27 Ene 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> A mí me llegó por correo ordinario. ienso:



Por eso lo he comentado. Me quedé muy desconcertado con tu comentario sobre esto.... en otros foros leo que lo habitual es certificado con Selfbank.


----------



## AMSierra (27 Ene 2015)

Editado...


----------



## currito (27 Ene 2015)

Uno de los canales oficiales para comunicarse con los clientes es el centro de mensajes.
Ya me han contestado por escrito a 2 preguntas importantes:

1) Para beneficiarte del 2,50% el dinero debe ingresarse DIRECTAMENTE a la cuenta AHORRO y tengo plazo hasta el día 15 de febrero si quiero recibir el 2,50%.

2) No vale traspasar desde la cuenta corriente. Ingreso directo a la ahorro.

Esto es aplicable a mí por ser cliente y no generalizo. Preocuparos vosotros de enviarles un mensaje desde el centro de clientes.

Tampoco quiere decir que a los aún no clientes les vayan a respetar el 2,50% hasta el 15 de febrero.... pero supongo que a Self le interesa mantener la oferta durante un tiempo, ya que supongo que están captando una gran cantidad de clientes. O incluso puede que a los no clientes les prolonguen esta oferta más aún!

Voy a dejar el capital en coinc de momento y cuando se acerque el día 15 a Self


----------



## Viricida (27 Ene 2015)

Tiene pinta de que el 15 de febrero cierren el grifo en general. Luego podrán decidir prolongarlo o no en función de objetivos. Pero como fecha yo tendría en mente esa. Yo por 15-20 días de COINC no me hago ni rico ni pobre, así que...


----------



## AMSierra (27 Ene 2015)

currito dijo:


> Voy a dejar el capital en coinc de momento y cuando se acerque el día 15 a Self



Esperemos que por meterlo el día 15 el interés de ese mes no sea la mitad (que es lo que vengo preguntando anteriormente)


----------



## Viricida (27 Ene 2015)

Fíjate que he hecho todo esto todo lo bien que he podido y lo más rápido posible, y tendré la tela en Selfbank mañana 28 de enero. Habiendo enviado la carta el 16-17. O sea unos 15 días. Tenedlo en cuenta.


----------



## biempa (27 Ene 2015)

eloy_85 dijo:


> Este subforo no es la guardería... Cuando la gente afirma cosas es porque las sabe a ciencia cierta, no las ha oído, leído en otro foro que tiene el mismo valor que un billete de 15 euros, etc.
> 
> Te estoy diciendo que en documentos "oficiales" de la entidad bancaria no pone nada de lo que te has malentendido o inventado. Que si luego la operativa es como dices, no lo se ni yo, ni tu. Pero no lo pone en ninguna parte.
> 
> ...



Tu mismo, despues no se queje.
A mi me parece una info importante, si usted lo ve de otra forma pues nada.
Sin acritud y tal....


----------



## currito (27 Ene 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Esperemos que por meterlo el día 15 el interés de ese mes no sea la mitad (que es lo que vengo preguntando anteriormente)



Yo entiendo que son 4 meses a contar desde el primer euro que entre en la cuenta de ahorro, es decir, si meto el primer euro el día lunes 9 de febrero, la cuenta empezará a generar intereses hasta el 9 o 10 de junio.

En ningún lado habla de algo distinto a esto.

Saludos.


----------



## eloy_85 (27 Ene 2015)

biempa dijo:


> Tu mismo, despues no se queje.
> A mi me parece una info importante, si usted lo ve de otra forma pues nada.
> Sin acritud y tal....



Siempre tengo un as en la manga, y es que me lo han confirmado ellos por teléfono. Pero eso en un foro no sirve, porque el que me lea puede creérselo o no como si digo que me lo ha contado el director de la sucursal. Lo vinculante es lo escrito. 



AMSierra dijo:


> Esperemos que por meterlo el día 15 el interés de ese mes no sea la mitad (que es lo que vengo preguntando anteriormente)









---------- Post added 27-ene-2015 at 21:31 ----------




currito dijo:


> Yo entiendo que son 4 meses a contar desde el primer euro que entre en la cuenta de ahorro, es decir, si meto el primer euro el día lunes 9 de febrero, la cuenta empezará a generar intereses hasta el *9 o 10 de junio.*
> 
> En ningún lado habla de algo distinto a esto.
> 
> Saludos.



Un mes empieza el día 1 y acaba como máximo el 31. P.E. Enero acaba el 31, no el 1 o 2 de febrero. Si se empieza a contar un mes desde el día 16, nunca puede acabar el 16 o 17, 23, etc. del mes siguiente.

Un saludo


----------



## redx (27 Ene 2015)

Creo que ya se comentó y hay algún hilo abierto al respecto pero por si alguien sigue interesado en abrir una cuenta tengo invitaciones para apadrinar. 

Saludos

Edito: Pues al parecer la promoción acabó el pasado 15 de Enero, no sé si la alargarán. Si a alguien que abra la cuenta le sigue dando la opción y esté interesado que lo comente.


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Ene 2015)

Lanzaron otra vez el día 20 de enero pero bajo otras condiciones:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/con...vate-ademas-120e-del-plan-amigo-de-self-bank/

Salu2.


----------



## currito (28 Ene 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Lanzaron otra vez el día 20 de enero pero bajo otras condiciones:
> 
> - Consigue un 2,5% TAE en la Cuenta Self y llevate además 120
> 
> Salu2.



¿Qué opinas de lo del plazo? ¿crees que es a contar desde el día de ingreso o de meses naturales?


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Ene 2015)

Desde la llegada de la primera transferencia tal y como indicamos en un post donde contestamos algunas de las preguntas frecuentes sobre el proceso de apertura:

- Preguntas frecuentes proceso apertura cuenta Self

Salu2.


----------



## Viricida (28 Ene 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Desde la llegada de la primera transferencia tal y como indicamos en un post donde contestamos algunas de las preguntas frecuentes sobre el proceso de apertura:
> 
> - Preguntas frecuentes proceso apertura cuenta Self
> 
> Salu2.



Yo creo que funcionará como COINC, de fecha a fecha.


----------



## currito (28 Ene 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Desde la llegada de la primera transferencia tal y como indicamos en un post donde contestamos algunas de las preguntas frecuentes sobre el proceso de apertura:
> 
> - Preguntas frecuentes proceso apertura cuenta Self
> 
> Salu2.



se entiende que la primera transferencia a la cuenta AHORRO no? es que no lo especificais....


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Ene 2015)

Sí, directamente a la cuenta ahorro.


----------



## DEREC (28 Ene 2015)

Yo rellene ayer los formularios en la Web y ya me han mandado los mails de confirmación de correo y la clave provisional, ahora me entero que hay por ahí un plan amigo ¿aun estoy a tiempo de aprovecharlo?


----------



## AMSierra (28 Ene 2015)

Pego el mensaje que me han respondido:



> El sistema calcula los 4 meses desde el primer ingreso recibido desde otra entidad en la cuenta de ahorro. Recuerde enviarlo directamente a la cuenta de ahorro para comenzar a remunerarle y siguiendo su ejemplo, si se recibe un día 20 la transferencia, le quedará a una mayor remuneración hasta el 20 de 4 meses más tarde. Independientemente de esto, le recordamos que el abono de intereses es mensual, así que cada mes recibirá los intereses correspondientes al mes previo, por tanto, en el ejemplo, el cuarto mes, recibirá intereses al 2,5% por 20 días y los 10 restantes al tipo base. Un saludo


----------



## vividor (28 Ene 2015)

A mí me han parecido unos trileros los de SELFBANK, me he sentido ciertamente engañado, pero bueno... En unas semanas cierro la cuenta...


----------



## zabulon (28 Ene 2015)

Hay qué mandarles nomina y justificantes de ingresos?


----------



## currito (29 Ene 2015)

zabulon dijo:


> Hay qué mandarles nomina y justificantes de ingresos?



No.
Sólo quieren tu pasta. (La Caixa es socia, ya tu sabes.....)


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Ene 2015)

DEREC dijo:


> Yo rellene ayer los formularios en la Web y ya me han mandado los mails de confirmación de correo y la clave provisional, ahora me entero que hay por ahí un plan amigo ¿aun estoy a tiempo de aprovecharlo?



Me temo que no, durante el proceso de alta tenías que haber dado el email del amigo.

De todas formas, salvo que vayas a contratar otros productos no te ibas a llevar nada:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/cons...-de-self-bank/

Salu2


----------



## valladolid (29 Ene 2015)

Alguien que me apadrine, si es cierto 140 € para padrino y 120 € para ahijado
PLAN AMIGO: Plan amigo de Selfbank, hasta 140€ por abrir una cuenta


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Ene 2015)

Para conseguir esos 140 y 120 euros, hay que contratar más productos además de la cuenta self.

Con sólo la cuenta self, sólo el padrino se lleva 20 euros.


----------



## valladolid (29 Ene 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Para conseguir esos 140 y 120 euros, hay que contratar más productos además de la cuenta self.
> 
> Con sólo la cuenta self, sólo el padrino se lleva 20 euros.



entendido, no merece la pena resto de productos, a ver si me hago y convenzo a algún amigo y comparto los 20€ que imagino que vendran como pago de intereses............. a la hora de irpf:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Neguit (29 Ene 2015)

Joder, si visitáis la "oficina" que tienen en Barcelona se os quitarán las ganas de meter la pasta ahí.
Pequeñita, en el sexto piso de un viejo edificio de oficinas venido a menos. A medio montar, con sólo un escritorio lleno de papeles desastrados, y muchas sillas para cuando les hacen presentaciones a los comerciales, supongo, porque miran todas hacia la misma pared.
Los que hayáis estado sabréis de lo que hablo.


----------



## redx (29 Ene 2015)

valladolid dijo:


> Alguien que me apadrine, si es cierto 140 € para padrino y 120 € para ahijado
> PLAN AMIGO: Plan amigo de Selfbank, hasta 140€ por abrir una cuenta



Visto que ahora ya sólo recibe el dinero el padrino por abrir la cuenta y hacer el ingreso de 1000€ yo si quieres comparto contigo los 20€ a medias (se quedan en 16 limpios porque retienen el IRPF). Son 8€, pero por no hacer nada menos da una piedra. Te paso por privado mi correo electrónico y hablamos si estás interesado.

Si alguien más lo está pues ya sabe.

Saludos


----------



## valladolid (29 Ene 2015)

Me parece bien, como lo hacemos en este caso, saco cuenta doy tu email, cuanto tardan en hacer pago a padrino, y luego me haces una transferencia????


----------



## currito (29 Ene 2015)

Neguit dijo:


> Joder, si visitáis la "oficina" que tienen en Barcelona se os quitarán las ganas de meter la pasta ahí.
> Pequeñita, en el sexto piso de un viejo edificio de oficinas venido a menos. A medio montar, con sólo un escritorio lleno de papeles desastrados, y muchas sillas para cuando les hacen presentaciones a los comerciales, supongo, porque miran todas hacia la misma pared.
> Los que hayáis estado sabréis de lo que hablo.



A mí mientras me den mi 2,50%.....
¿Tiene ficha bancaria española? Sí.
¿Protegido hasta 100K por el FGD? Sí.

Pues tan seguro como cualquier otro banco español.


----------



## BarneyStinson (30 Ene 2015)

Busco Padrino 

Ingresare seguro más de 5000€... quizá tb contrate algo de bolsa.

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S5 usando tochotalk.


----------



## eloy_85 (30 Ene 2015)

me sorprende lo de la solvencia para la tarjeta de débito, ¿qué solvencia es necesaria?




vividor dijo:


> A mí me han parecido unos trileros los de SELFBANK, me he sentido ciertamente engañado, pero bueno... En unas semanas cierro la cuenta...



vividor que problema has tenido?


----------



## tucapital.es (30 Ene 2015)

Ya te digo... si es de prepago. Si no hay dinero en la cuenta no se puede sacar ni pagar nada... en fin.


----------



## redx (30 Ene 2015)

valladolid dijo:


> Me parece bien, como lo hacemos en este caso, saco cuenta doy tu email, cuanto tardan en hacer pago a padrino, y luego me haces una transferencia????



Hola, te he pasado mi mail por privado. Cuando yo me dí de alta también me apadrinaron y si no recuerdo mal me hicieron el ingreso a los pocos días de hacer mi primer ingreso (ha de ser de más de 1000 euros, en la promoción antigua daban 30 euros al padrino y ahijado, lástima que ya no lo hagan así). Cuando lo hagas me avisas y en cuanto me hagan el ingreso te hago una transferencia.

Saludos


----------



## vividor (31 Ene 2015)

eloy_85 dijo:


> me sorprende lo de la solvencia para la tarjeta de débito, ¿qué solvencia es necesaria?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo no cumplia los ratings de solvencia para una PUTA TARJETA DE DÉBITO... Y tengo de credito varias desde hace años, sin pufos de ningún tipo...

Eso me ha tocado los huevos bastante. Primer punto negativo.

El segundo, no me dan el 2,5 por que no he hecho bien los traspasos, nadie me indicó al abrir la cuenta que tendría que ser de una forma u otra...

Para mí es una trilada...

En cuanto tenga operativa la cuenta del WV Bank cierro esta y me voy allí con el 1,5 renumerado...


----------



## Asdasd (31 Ene 2015)

Buscando padrino para compartir los 16 leurillos.

*Apadrinado. Gracias.*


----------



## vividor (1 Feb 2015)

Pues vaya cagada... Menudo chiringuito....


----------



## currito (1 Feb 2015)

Con la de altas que deben estar recibiendo..... tan raro parece que se equivoque con 1 tarjeta? 
No la activas, clicas en anular y solicitar otra y punto.


----------



## Dr_Moriarty (1 Feb 2015)

En mi caso, lo he abierto y de chiripa hice la transferencia directamente a la cuenta remunerada. Al llamar para confirmar que todo estaba OK, me dijeron lo que ya leo aquí, que el depósito no se activa si se envía primero a la cuenta corriente.

Me parece una jugarreta. Estará escrito imagino, pero en letra pequeña.


----------



## Betis2 (1 Feb 2015)

Sinceramente, ese porcentaje para tan poco tiempo es migaja. 
¿No tendría más cuenta el depósito de Novo Banco al 2% por un año? Además, si necesitas el dinero lo cancelas y te dan el 0,5%, que como están las cosas no es tan poco. Por cierto, el depósito se puede hacer por 25.000 € como mínimo, no por 50.000 € como pone en más de un sitio.


----------



## Dr_Moriarty (1 Feb 2015)

Betis2 dijo:


> Sinceramente, ese porcentaje para tan poco tiempo es migaja.
> ¿No tendría más cuenta el depósito de Novo Banco al 2% por un año? Además, si necesitas el dinero lo cancelas y te dan el 0,5%, que como están las cosas no es tan poco. Por cierto, el depósito se puede hacer por 25.000 € como mínimo, no por 50.000 € como pone en más de un sitio.



¿Novo Banco no exige vinculación?


----------



## Betis2 (1 Feb 2015)

No exige vinculación alguna.
La cuenta abierta por internet gratuita de comisiones y gastos.
Cada transferencia emitida tiene un coste de 1€.


----------



## tucapital.es (2 Feb 2015)

Dicen que no cobran comisiones por transferencia en la Zona Euro.


----------



## Viricida (2 Feb 2015)

Hombre yo leí bastante claro que había que hacer la transferencia a la cuenta ahorro. Lo que pasa es que nos aturullamos y olvidamos esos detalles, pero no estaba en letra pequeña.


----------



## currito (2 Feb 2015)

Betis2 dijo:


> No exige vinculación alguna.
> La cuenta abierta por internet gratuita de comisiones y gastos.
> Cada transferencia emitida tiene un coste de 1€.



cobran 1€? no interesa!


----------



## ALFREDOCP (2 Feb 2015)

Betis2 dijo:


> Sinceramente, ese porcentaje para tan poco tiempo es migaja.
> ¿No tendría más cuenta el depósito de Novo Banco al 2% por un año? Además, si necesitas el dinero lo cancelas y te dan el 0,5%, que como están las cosas no es tan poco. Por cierto, el depósito se puede hacer por 25.000 € como mínimo, no por 50.000 € como pone en más de un sitio.



En su propia web se puede leer que el mínimo son 50.000 € para cualquiera de sus depósitos.


----------



## tucapital.es (2 Feb 2015)

Para cómo está evolucionando los depósitos, la verdad es que es interesante pensar en productos de largo plazo, al menos 1 año.

Posiblemente los que contraten la cuenta Self, cuando venza los 4 meses, no habrá productos al 2%, salvo que quiera irse al extranjero.


----------



## eloy_85 (2 Feb 2015)

Dr_Moriarty dijo:


> En mi caso, lo he abierto y de chiripa hice la transferencia directamente a la cuenta remunerada. Al llamar para confirmar que todo estaba OK, me dijeron lo que ya leo aquí, que el depósito no se activa si se envía primero a la cuenta corriente.
> 
> Me parece una jugarreta. Estará escrito imagino, pero en letra pequeña.



igual soy yo el único que piensa así, por lo que estoy viendo pero... si alguien quiere abrir una cuenta remunerada, aunque le obliguen a tener una corriente, y le den posibilidades de contratar/hacer uso de otros servicios ¿por qué no se olvida de la paja que meten para venderte mas productos bancarios y se centra en meter pasta en la cuenta remunerada y ya está? Que es lo ha venido a hacer. 
¿de verdad tiene mucha dificultad eso?

---------- Post added 02-feb-2015 at 18:59 ----------




tucapital.es dijo:


> Para cómo está evolucionando los depósitos, la verdad es que es interesante pensar en productos de largo plazo, al menos 1 año.
> 
> Posiblemente los que contraten la cuenta Self, cuando venza los 4 meses, no habrá productos al 2%, salvo que quiera irse al extranjero.



que para como va el negocio lo que interesa es tener el dinero "pillado" mucho tiempo? y que te fundan los plomos como al del betis por sacarlo? 

AMOS NO JODAS.


----------



## AMSierra (4 Feb 2015)

bueno, alguien más se arriesga a esperar a marzo para meter la morterada en selfbank?


----------



## currito (4 Feb 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> bueno, alguien más se arriesga a esperar a marzo para meter la morterada en selfbank?



Yo apartir del lunes meto. 
Para mi mujer sí que voy a esperar a marzo a abrirle


----------



## Virola (5 Feb 2015)

currito dijo:


> Yo apartir del lunes meto.
> Para mi mujer sí que voy a esperar a marzo a abrirle



Por qué decis lo de esperar a marzo??


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Feb 2015)

Eso digo yo. Haz los trámites ahora, y hagáis la primera transferencia hasta marzo, y ya está.

El plazo de la alta rentablidad (4 meses) comienza a contar desde que se recibe la primera transferencia.

SAlu2.


----------



## Vedder (5 Feb 2015)

¿mínimo 50k?

Tapatalk. Declino la responsabilidad de mis propios comentarios. Si no te gustan, tengo otros.


----------



## AMSierra (5 Feb 2015)

Virola dijo:


> Por qué decis lo de esperar a marzo??



Porque febrero es el último mes que Coinc tiene el interés a 1,4% , por aprovechar .


----------



## currito (5 Feb 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Eso digo yo. Haz los trámites ahora, y hagáis la primera transferencia hasta marzo, y ya está.
> 
> El plazo de la alta rentablidad (4 meses) comienza a contar desde que se recibe la primera transferencia.
> 
> SAlu2.



Sí, pero supongo que la fecha en la que te diste de alta debe afectar porque les pregunté por mensaje de banca online y me contestaron que en mi caso debo hacer el primer ingreso en la cta remunerada antes del 15 de febrero. 
Por eso voy a esperar a finales de mes para hacer lo de mi sra, total son un par de días.


----------



## AMSierra (5 Feb 2015)

currito dijo:


> Sí, pero supongo que la fecha en la que te diste de alta debe afectar porque les pregunté por mensaje de banca online y me contestaron que en mi caso debo hacer el primer ingreso en la cta remunerada antes del 15 de febrero.
> 
> Por eso voy a esperar a finales de mes para hacer lo de mi sra, total son un par de días.




Y si lo haces mas tarde que pasa ? No te aplican el 2,5%¿


----------



## AMSierra (5 Feb 2015)

Bueno, acabo de llamar y me han dicho que no tengo límite alguno para hacer la transferencia a la cuenta remunerada... No se porqué a ti, currito, te han dicho que como máximo 15 de febrero...


----------



## Viricida (5 Feb 2015)

Yo entiendo que es una oferta que estará vigente... mientras lo esté. Y listo. No lo vincularía al momento en que abras la cuenta.


----------



## burbukowski (5 Feb 2015)

Para los que vivís en Madrid/Barcelona, entregando la documentación en la oficina personalmente os dan la tarjeta de coordenadas allí mismo y al día siguiente por la tarde ya tenéis la cuenta lista para recibir la transferencia. Me confirmaron que las transferencias que no entren directamente a la cuenta de ahorro no se consideran "dinero nuevo"


----------



## currito (6 Feb 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de llamar y me han dicho que no tengo límite alguno para hacer la transferencia a la cuenta remunerada... No se porqué a ti, currito, te han dicho que como máximo 15 de febrero...



volveré a escribirles a ver si ahora me contestan otra cosa....


----------



## AMSierra (6 Feb 2015)

currito dijo:


> volveré a escribirles a ver si ahora me contestan otra cosa....




Llama y en menos de 5 minutos tienes la duda resuelta


----------



## Davey (6 Feb 2015)

¿Alguien sabe si desde SelfBank puedo hacer adeudos directos para llevar el dinero a su cuenta ahorro? Como en ING...

Gracias!


----------



## valladolid (6 Feb 2015)

Davey dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si desde SelfBank puedo hacer adeudos directos para llevar el dinero a su cuenta ahorro? Como en ING...
> 
> Gracias!



Si, creo que si. Al menos yo lo acabo de hacer a ver si llega.


----------



## Davey (6 Feb 2015)

valladolid dijo:


> Si, creo que si. Al menos yo lo acabo de hacer a ver si llega.



Has ordenado un adeudo desde SelfBank con cargo a otro banco y con abono en SelfBank, ¿verdad?

Entonces entiendo que la interfaz web de SelfBank contempla adeudos/ingresos, verdad?

¿Cuántos días se tarda más o menos en abrir cuenta online?

Gracias!


----------



## Iamtheblackwizards (6 Feb 2015)

¿Mejor forma de mover dinero desde la cuenta naranja?


----------



## DarkRigel (7 Feb 2015)

Ya he pasado la pasta a la cuenta remunerada, ¿se puede ver en algún lado que el interés de la cuenta es 2.50%?


----------



## valladolid (7 Feb 2015)

creo que no se puede ver en ningun sitio al menos que yo sepa


----------



## extint (7 Feb 2015)

valladolid dijo:


> Si, creo que si. Al menos yo lo acabo de hacer a ver si llega.



Si? seguro? llamé a selfbank ayer y me dijeron que ellos no hacen adeudos directos. En la web no he visto la opción tampoco...


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Feb 2015)

DarkRigel dijo:


> Ya he pasado la pasta a la cuenta remunerada, ¿se puede ver en algún lado que el interés de la cuenta es 2.50%?



Si accedes a la web del banco usando la versión antigua, en la pestaña "Cuentas a la vista" te muestra las cuentas con el tipo de interés que dan.


----------



## DarkRigel (8 Feb 2015)

gonzalor dijo:


> Si accedes a la web del banco usando la versión antigua, en la pestaña "Cuentas a la vista" te muestra las cuentas con el tipo de interés que dan.



Pues ya lo he comprobado y todo ok, muchas gracias!!


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Feb 2015)

DarkRigel dijo:


> Pues ya lo he comprobado y todo ok, muchas gracias!!



Selfbank debe haber encargado la web nueva a los mismos que hicieron la de ING, obteniendo como resultado un truño similar: una web que se puede ver en el móvil pero resulta extremadamente pobre y poco útil.


----------



## AMSierra (8 Feb 2015)

Pues a mi me pone 0'75% y eso que no he hecho aún ningún movimiento ni nada de eso...


----------



## Viricida (9 Feb 2015)

La información del interés de las cuentas es una información tan básica que deberían multar a todo banco o caja que no la ponga bien clara al acceder.


----------



## tucapital.es (9 Feb 2015)

Davey dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si desde SelfBank puedo hacer adeudos directos para llevar el dinero a su cuenta ahorro? Como en ING...
> 
> Gracias!



Me temo que no, lo de los adeudos directos sólo se puede hacer desde ING y COINC y COINC con muchas limitaciones.

Salu2.


----------



## tripack (11 Feb 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Pues a mi me pone 0'75% y eso que no he hecho aún ningún movimiento ni nada de eso...



A mi igual, es normal hasta que haces le primer ingreso?


----------



## AMSierra (11 Feb 2015)

tripack dijo:


> A mi igual, es normal hasta que haces le primer ingreso?



Si en el momento que este el dinero en la cuenta no cambia, llamada al canto.


----------



## currito (11 Feb 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Si en el momento que este el dinero en la cuenta no cambia, llamada al canto.



joder mañana les llamo entonces, que me pone 0.75 y ya ingresé hoy


----------



## AMSierra (12 Feb 2015)

currito dijo:


> joder mañana les llamo entonces, que me pone 0.75 y ya ingresé hoy




Hazlo y nos informas.


----------



## currito (12 Feb 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Hazlo y nos informas.



Anoche sobre la 1 am antes de acostarme seguía poniendo 0.75 y hoy a las 8 y pico ya ponía 2,50 por lo que no he tenido que llamar.
Han tardado unas 24 horas en cambiarlo tras haber ingresado el dinero.


----------



## AMSierra (12 Feb 2015)

currito dijo:


> Anoche sobre la 1 am antes de acostarme seguía poniendo 0.75 y hoy a las 8 y pico ya ponía 2,50 por lo que no he tenido que llamar.
> Han tardado unas 24 horas en cambiarlo tras haber ingresado el dinero.



Perfecto. Gracias por comentarlo.


----------



## perico30 (12 Feb 2015)

Hola, después de hacer todo el proceso, me ha llegado la tarjeta coordenadas y he realizado una transferencia desde la cuenta externa, pero aún me sigue saliendo "Tienes alguna cuenta en la que alguno de los titulares está todaviá en proceso de identificación"

Me pregunto si es que hay que realizar la transferencia a ambas cuentas para poder activarlas, la cuenta corriente y la remunerada.

Saludos


----------



## Viricida (12 Feb 2015)

perico30 dijo:


> Hola, después de hacer todo el proceso, me ha llegado la tarjeta coordenadas y he realizado una transferencia desde la cuenta externa, pero aún me sigue saliendo "Tienes alguna cuenta en la que alguno de los titulares está todaviá en proceso de identificación"
> 
> Me pregunto si es que hay que realizar la transferencia a ambas cuentas para poder activarlas, la cuenta corriente y la remunerada.
> 
> Saludos



Yo hice una transferencia de 1€ sólo a la cuenta corriente. ¿Ya te ha llegado? Si no es así espera un poco.


----------



## perico30 (12 Feb 2015)

Si, exactamente eso hice hace dos días, 1€ a la cuenta corriente. Hoy acabo de hacer otra de 1€ a la remunerada. Ahora no puedo esperar mucho para transferir el gordo porque empezará a contar los 4 meses.


----------



## Viricida (12 Feb 2015)

perico30 dijo:


> Si, exactamente eso hice hace dos días, 1€ a la cuenta corriente. Hoy acabo de hacer otra de 1€ a la remunerada. Ahora no puedo esperar mucho para transferir el gordo porque empezará a contar los 4 meses.



Pues yo pasé 1€ a la cuenta corriente y con eso se activó todo, luego directamente transferí el grueso a la remunerada.


----------



## perico30 (12 Feb 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Pues yo pasé 1€ a la cuenta corriente y con eso se activó todo, luego directamente transferí el grueso a la remunerada.



ok, gracias. Esperemos que no tarde mucho en activarse. No se por qué, me huelo que en cualquier momento cortan el grifo.


----------



## currito (12 Feb 2015)

Una cosa curiosa: ayer hice 2 pequeñas transferencias desde Selfbank a Sabadell y Coinc sólo para comprobar que todo llegaba bien y estar tranquilo y de paso vincular coinc con esta cuenta.

Esta mañana compruebo que en Sabadell sí está el dinero, es decir al día siguiente según normativa SEPA.
En coinc sin embargo no ha llegado el dinero, o tal vez sí ha llegado pero no lo reflejan hasta que vinculen la cuenta...


----------



## Musstang Gt (12 Feb 2015)

Yo hice lo mismo que vosotros, pero desde que llega la primera transferencia hasta que se activa completamente tienen 3 - 4 dias habiles el otro banco para verificar la autenticidad.

A mi me paso lo mismo:

Jueves hago la primera trasnferencia desde mi otro banco.
Viernes llega el dinero.
Jueves de la siguiente semana, ya tenia todo operativo

Saludos


----------



## AMSierra (12 Feb 2015)

Alguien puede confirmar que pone cuando entras a cuentas, si pone "disponible" o "activa"? A mi me pone lo primero pero entendí al operador que tenía que cambiar a activa. 







Gracias.


----------



## currito (12 Feb 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Alguien puede confirmar que pone cuando entras a cuentas, si pone "disponible" o "activa"? A mi me pone lo primero pero entendí al operador que tenía que cambiar a activa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí me sale como a ti y ya lo tengo todo operativo, nada de "activa".


----------



## AMSierra (12 Feb 2015)

currito dijo:


> A mí me sale como a ti y ya lo tengo todo operativo, nada de "activa".



Gracias


----------



## Melindro (12 Feb 2015)

Pues me acabo de leer las 21 páginas y a ver si me he aclarado.

Tengo pasta en una cuenta naranja de ING y quiero aprovecharme de los 4 meses al 2.5 en Self Bank. Entiendo que debería abrir mi cuenta en Self Bank, hacer un pequeño ingreso en la cuenta corriente y después ingresar la cantidad grande desde la cuenta naranja de ING(que creo que no tendría comisión). 

Después si a alguien le interesa lo podría incluir como padrino, el que quiera que me mande su email por privado. Máximo esta noche que abriré la cuenta.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## valladolid (12 Feb 2015)

Melindro dijo:


> Pues me acabo de leer las 21 páginas y a ver si me he aclarado.
> 
> Tengo pasta en una cuenta naranja de ING y quiero aprovecharme de los 4 meses al 2.5 en Self Bank. Entiendo que debería abrir mi cuenta en Self Bank, hacer un pequeño ingreso en la cuenta corriente y después ingresar la cantidad grande desde la cuenta naranja de ING(que creo que no tendría comisión).
> 
> ...



Te mando mi email para apadrinar


----------



## currito (13 Feb 2015)

Yo este finde iniciaré trámites para dar de alta a mi mujer. 
De momento esta cuenta es cojonuda para cómo está la cosa.... ::


----------



## tucapital.es (13 Feb 2015)

Lo malo de esta cuenta es qué pasará después de los 4 meses.

Salu2.


----------



## Viricida (13 Feb 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Alguien puede confirmar que pone cuando entras a cuentas, si pone "disponible" o "activa"? A mi me pone lo primero pero entendí al operador que tenía que cambiar a activa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se parece mucho tu cuenta a la mía en la cantidad de ceros. ::


----------



## AMSierra (13 Feb 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Lo malo de esta cuenta es qué pasará después de los 4 meses.
> 
> Salu2.



Que parecerá el desierto del Gobi.


TrueBilman dijo:


> Se parece mucho tu cuenta a la mía en la cantidad de ceros. ::



Hombre, una promoción así solo se aprovecha una vez, hay que ir a tope


----------



## perico30 (13 Feb 2015)

Musstang Gt dijo:


> Yo hice lo mismo que vosotros, pero desde que llega la primera transferencia hasta que se activa completamente tienen 3 - 4 dias habiles el otro banco para verificar la autenticidad.
> 
> A mi me paso lo mismo:
> 
> ...



Al día siguiente de hacer mi primera transferencia me activaron la cuenta por la tarde. He de decir que llame para preguntar cuando.

Saludos


----------



## Asdasd (13 Feb 2015)

Si alguien busca padrino, que envíe privado.

Saludos,


----------



## Burbujoide (13 Feb 2015)

Voy a abrir una cuenta. He enviado privado para buscar padrino.

Ya os contare como va el proceso.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2015 at 13:30 ----------

Creo que al ser un usuario nuevo los mensajes privados no se envían.

Que me envíe un privado si alguien quiere ser mi padrino.


----------



## Asdasd (13 Feb 2015)

Burbujoide dijo:


> Voy a abrir una cuenta. He enviado privado para buscar padrino.
> 
> Ya os contare como va el proceso.
> 
> ...



*Tienes un privado.*


----------



## Melindro (13 Feb 2015)

Bueno pues uno que ya ha hecho los trámites y ahora a enviar la documentación. He pedido recogida por UPS, podéis llamar al 917 797 373 y decirles que os pasen con atención al cliente, así os ahorráis el 902.

Gracias a Asdasd por el apadrinamiento.


----------



## currito (13 Feb 2015)

Mañana hará 1 mes que llevo como cliente. ¿puedo apadrinar yo a mi mujer? me parece haber leído algo de 3 meses de antigüedad pero no sé dónde.... ::


----------



## Melindro (13 Feb 2015)

currito dijo:


> Mañana hará 1 mes que llevo como cliente. ¿puedo apadrinar yo a mi mujer? me parece haber leído algo de 3 meses de antigüedad pero no sé dónde.... ::



Para poder apadrinar se ha de cumplir las siguientes condiciones:

Ser cliente de Self Bank, tener una cuenta abierta en Self Bank.
Tener una antigüedad mínima de 3 meses en Self Bank en el momento en el que el ahijado solicita la cuenta.
Haber tenido un saldo mínimo de 300€ durante los 3 meses anteriores al momento en el que el ahijado solicita la cuenta
No haber recibido 10 incentivos de esta promoción en los últimos 365 días


Leer más: Sigue vigente el Plan Amigo Selfbank en la que se puede conseguir hasta 1.400 euros | Mejores ofertas bancarias


----------



## testina.cla (14 Feb 2015)

Buenas, si alguien está interesado en "apadrinarme" por favor enviarme en privado el correo. Gracias


----------



## AMSierra (14 Feb 2015)

Yo igual, si alguien me apadrina, perfecto, creo que lo de los 30€ por un ingreso de más de 1000€ si los cumplo. 

Pero yo ya soy cliente, no se si podrían apadrinarme en este caso.

saludos.


----------



## Asdasd (15 Feb 2015)

Tienes un privado, testina.cla


----------



## nedantes (16 Feb 2015)

Tengo intención de abrir una cuenta de selfbank necesito un padrino, mandar un mp o a josecoresantelo@gmx.com


----------



## Asdasd (16 Feb 2015)

Hola nedantes,

Tienes un mensaje privado.

Saludos,


----------



## Davey (16 Feb 2015)

Esta mañana he llamado para preguntar si se podían ordenar adeudos directos desde Selfbank, y después de unos 15 minutos sin exagerar de espera al teléfono, un tipo me dice que está casi seguro de que no se puede, pero que me llamarán al móvil para contestarme. Aún no me han llamado.

Me hacen la faena con esto de no ofrecer adeudos, hombre. Porque ING me retiene 2 meses si ordeno más de 10000€.


----------



## Kondarra (16 Feb 2015)

A ver para un tonto en economía como yo. Si meto 100€ mañana y los saco en 4 meses, ¿cuánto ha producido estos 4 meses? Yo leo tin y tae y me aturuyo...


----------



## Viricida (17 Feb 2015)

Kondarra dijo:


> A ver para un tonto en economía como yo. Si meto 100€ mañana y los saco en 4 meses, ¿cuánto ha producido estos 4 meses? Yo leo tin y tae y me aturuyo...



El TAE (anual) que ofrezcan / 12 x 4 (meses ofrecidos), má o meno.

O directamente coges el TIN que viene a ser lo que te darán para el periodo ofrecido (esos 4 meses). 

Ej: TIN 1,34% equivaldrá a TAE 2,5% para 4 meses (dicho a boleo, no me responsabilizo de esta equivalencia).

Eso entiendo yo.


----------



## DarkRigel (17 Feb 2015)

Kondarra dijo:


> A ver para un tonto en economía como yo. Si meto 100€ mañana y los saco en 4 meses, ¿cuánto ha producido estos 4 meses? Yo leo tin y tae y me aturuyo...



0.83 euros menos impuestos

Si no hice mal las cuentas.


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Feb 2015)

Kondarra dijo:


> A ver para un tonto en economía como yo. Si meto 100€ mañana y los saco en 4 meses, ¿cuánto ha producido estos 4 meses? Yo leo tin y tae y me aturuyo...



TIN del producto, 2,5%. TAE del producto, 2,53%.

Para calcular los interses, coges el tin (anual) y lo divides entre 3, para calcula el porcentaje de intereses que te pagará por los 4 meses.

0,8333%

Así, si pones 100€, pues los 0,83 euros que te dice DarkRigel.

Salu2.


----------



## Kondarra (17 Feb 2015)

Muchas gracias compañeros.


----------



## fennando (17 Feb 2015)

Bueno y la transferencia inversa, de SelfBank a tu banco, cuando quieras sacarlo? he leido por ahí que es del 0.3 % mínimo 20 euros.


----------



## currito (17 Feb 2015)

fennando dijo:


> Bueno y la transferencia inversa, de SelfBank a tu banco, cuando quieras sacarlo? he leido por ahí que es del 0.3 % mínimo 20 euros.



Que Yo sepa las transferenciasdentro de la UE son gratis totalmente.


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Feb 2015)

Es gratis. Que en su libro de tarifas pone eso del 0,3%, pero eso son comisiones máximas que podría cobrar, pero que con la cuenta self, es gratis!!!


----------



## fennando (17 Feb 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Es gratis. Que en su libro de tarifas pone eso del 0,3%, pero eso son comisiones máximas que podría cobrar, pero que con la cuenta self, es gratis!!!



Gracias, esperemos que en cualquier momento no cambien las condiciones a su favor.:Aplauso:


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Feb 2015)

Ya sabéis que cuando quieran, una carta de preaviso con 2 meses de antelación... pero no creo que lo vayan a cambiar.


----------



## fennando (17 Feb 2015)

currito dijo:


> Que Yo sepa las transferenciasdentro de la UE son gratis totalmente.



Antes de la transferencia a Selfbank necesito hacer una transferencia de uno de mis bancos a otro para ir juntando más calderilla puesto que ahora lo tengo dispersado y sin rentar, y estoy viendo que en una de esas transferencias me van a clavar a comisiones :8: , ¿puedo tener algún mal rollo con hacienda si en vez de transferencia lo saco en efectivo? Lo digo porque pueden decir que de donde sale esa nueva cantidad... a menos que pida un justificante de esa retirada.


----------



## AMSierra (17 Feb 2015)

Davey dijo:


> Esta mañana he llamado para preguntar si se podían ordenar adeudos directos desde Selfbank, y después de unos 15 minutos sin exagerar de espera al teléfono, un tipo me dice que está casi seguro de que no se puede, pero que me llamarán al móvil para contestarme. Aún no me han llamado.
> 
> Me hacen la faena con esto de no ofrecer adeudos, hombre. Porque ING me retiene 2 meses si ordeno más de 10000€.



Qué diferencia hay entre un adeudo y una transferencia directa a una entidad?


----------



## Cazu10 (17 Feb 2015)

Hola. Me puede apadrinar alguien?. Mp por favor.


----------



## Asdasd (17 Feb 2015)

Tienes un privado, Cazu10.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (17 Feb 2015)

Davey dijo:


> Esta mañana he llamado para preguntar si se podían ordenar adeudos directos desde Selfbank, y después de unos 15 minutos sin exagerar de espera al teléfono, un tipo me dice que está casi seguro de que no se puede, pero que me llamarán al móvil para contestarme. Aún no me han llamado.
> 
> Me hacen la faena con esto de no ofrecer adeudos, hombre. Porque ING me retiene 2 meses si ordeno más de 10000€.



los nuevos adeudos...otro robo de la casta en favor de los bancos.


----------



## Davey (17 Feb 2015)

fennando dijo:


> ¿puedo tener algún mal rollo con hacienda si en vez de transferencia lo saco en efectivo? Lo digo porque pueden decir que de donde sale esa nueva cantidad... a menos que pida un justificante de esa retirada.



Esto también me interesa a mí!, ¿conviene pedir justificante de retiradas en efectivo?, ¿te lo dan siempre por ley?, ¿algún formulario o historia para hacienda?, etc.


----------



## fennando (17 Feb 2015)

Davey dijo:


> Esto también me interesa a mí!, ¿conviene pedir justificante de retiradas en efectivo?, ¿te lo dan siempre por ley?, ¿algún formulario o historia para hacienda?, etc.



Se me ha ocurrido que también se puede pedir un adeudo directo (antes orden de traspaso de efectivo)ienso:


----------



## Davey (17 Feb 2015)

fennando dijo:


> Se me ha ocurrido que también se puede pedir un adeudo directo (antes orden de traspaso de efectivo)ienso:



Selfbank no los ofrece.


----------



## fennando (17 Feb 2015)

Perdón no quiero hacer lios, me refería a la anterior conversación sobre transferencias de un banco a otro (no SelfBank) para evitar comisiones por transferencia.


----------



## AMSierra (17 Feb 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Qué diferencia hay entre un adeudo y una transferencia directa a una entidad?



me cito...................


----------



## valladolid (17 Feb 2015)

Apadrinó al 50% manden privado


----------



## tucapital.es (18 Feb 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> me cito...................



Coste: por las transferencias te pueden cobrar.

Plazo: las transfernecias tardan sólo 1 día y puedes disponer del dinero en 1 día, mientras que los adeudos, no.

- Direct Debit o Adeudos directos

Salu2.


----------



## AMSierra (18 Feb 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Coste: por las transferencias te pueden cobrar.
> 
> Plazo: las transfernecias tardan sólo 1 día y puedes disponer del dinero en 1 día, mientras que los adeudos, no.
> 
> ...



Lo que no entiendo porque la gente quiere hacer un adeudo. Entiendo que es porque en algún momento del proceso banco X a selfbank, aparece una comisión en la transferencia y haciendolo mediante el adeudo no habría comisión? 

Gracias.-


----------



## tucapital.es (18 Feb 2015)

Si, así es


----------



## fennando (18 Feb 2015)

Entonces a partir del 4º mes imagino que lo puedes sacar de Selfbank cuando te de la gana, el 6º o el 8º mes, no habrá que llegar hasta cumplir el año entero no?


----------



## tucapital.es (19 Feb 2015)

No, no hace falta. Si quieres deja sólo el dinero durante 4 meses y de esa forma es como consigues el 2,53% TAE:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/cuen...inero-4-meses/

Salu2.


----------



## fennando (19 Feb 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> No, no hace falta. Si quieres deja sólo el dinero durante 4 meses y de esa forma es como consigues el 2,53% TAE:
> 
> - http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/cuen...inero-4-meses/
> 
> Salu2.



Me refería a si puede sacarse el dinero sin penalización por ejemplo el 6º mes porque sale otra cosa mejor, o por el contrario has de permanecer hasta el año completo.


----------



## tucapital.es (19 Feb 2015)

Puedes sacar el dinero cuando quieras.

Salu2.


----------



## Melindro (23 Feb 2015)

Bueno pues ya tengo las claves. Ahora quiero traspasar dinero de mi cuenta en otro banco a selbank, para que me haga lo del 2.5 tengo que hacer el traspaso directamente a mi cuenta renumerada verdad? Y sabéis si es posible ver, en algún apartado, si estoy apadrinado?


----------



## Musstang Gt (23 Feb 2015)

Melindro dijo:


> Bueno pues ya tengo las claves. Ahora quiero traspasar dinero de mi cuenta en otro banco a selbank, para que me haga lo del 2.5 tengo que hacer el traspaso directamente a mi cuenta renumerada verdad? Y sabéis si es posible ver, en algún apartado, si estoy apadrinado?



A la primera pregunta, DIRECTA A LA CUENTA REMUNERADA, sino no renta al 2.5.

Respecto a los 2º ni idea, a mí, mi padrino me avisó a los pocos dias, de que le habian ingresado el regalito.

Saludos


----------



## Melindro (23 Feb 2015)

Gracias Musstang!


----------



## fennando (24 Feb 2015)

Ya di de alta la cuenta, me sale un mensaje opcional para instalar un antivirus, que cachondo!!....un tal Rapport, no se si es fiable, alguien lo instaló?
No voy a hacer la transferencia todavía pero además me salen dos números de cuenta, la c/c y la cuenta remunerada (ésta pone que es al 0,75 %), ¿no fastidies que ya se ha acabado la promocion?:8:


----------



## AMSierra (24 Feb 2015)

fennando dijo:


> Ya di de alta la cuenta, me sale un mensaje opcional para instalar un antivirus, que cachondo!!....un tal Rapport, no se si es fiable, alguien lo instaló?
> No voy a hacer la transferencia todavía pero además me salen dos números de cuenta, la c/c y la cuenta remunerada (ésta pone que es al 0,75 %), ¿no fastidies que ya se ha acabado la promocion?:8:



Al día siguiente de hacer la transferencia, cambia al 2.5, ya está dicho por aquó :o


----------



## kiko33 (6 Mar 2015)

¿dónde véis el tipo de interés de la cuenta?
Yo ya tengo allí el dinero, pero no encuentro por ningún lado ese dato.


----------



## Winston Smith (6 Mar 2015)

kiko33 dijo:


> ¿dónde véis el tipo de interés de la cuenta?
> Yo ya tengo allí el dinero, pero no encuentro por ningún lado ese dato.



Estoy igual. Por mucho que hago clic aquí y allá, no encuentro nada. Ni los contratos de las cuentas ... nada de nada.

Si alguien fuera tan amable, estaríamos agradecidos de por vida


----------



## kiko33 (6 Mar 2015)

Ya lo he visto.
Hay que entrar a la versión antigua de la página, en la versión nueva no aparece, o no está tan a la vista.
Luego pulsas un botón rojo de intereses, y te lo detalla por día.


----------



## Musstang Gt (6 Mar 2015)

Buenas chicos, a los que teneis problemas con ver el tipo de interes, teneis que entrar en la web antigua y hay ya podreis verlos, esta explicado mas atras en los post.

Saludos.


----------



## almanxa (6 Mar 2015)

hola
me voy a dar de alta próximamente en selfbank
alguien que este interesado en hacer el plan amigo o apadrinarme.
un saludo


----------



## Renegato (6 Mar 2015)

yo también busco padrino!


----------



## Sr. L0b0 (6 Mar 2015)

si ya no te dan nada por entrar "apadrinado" ¿no?
a no ser que te metas en fondos de inversión


----------



## valladolid (6 Mar 2015)

almanxa dijo:


> hola
> me voy a dar de alta próximamente en selfbank
> alguien que este interesado en hacer el plan amigo o apadrinarme.
> un saludo



Te apadrinó si quieres?


----------



## almanxa (7 Mar 2015)

*selfbank*



valladolid dijo:


> Te apadrinó si quieres?



ok
mándame una dirección de correo, que creo que es lo q ac falta, x aki o privado
un saludo


----------



## Hulk Hogan (10 Mar 2015)

Sigue funcionando lo del padrino? Yo tenía pensado abrir una cuenta por si le interesa a alguien.


----------



## Vedder (10 Mar 2015)

Hulk Hogan dijo:


> Sigue funcionando lo del padrino? Yo tenía pensado abrir una cuenta por si le interesa a alguien.



Tienes un mp. 

Tapatalk. Declino la responsabilidad de mis propios comentarios. Si no te gustan, tengo otros.


----------



## HurreKin (10 Mar 2015)

Otro que se une, alguno puede decirme cuanto de puede transferir desde ING a la vez?


----------



## tucapital.es (10 Mar 2015)

Creo recordar que 35.000 euros.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2015 at 11:36 ----------

Perdon, 30.000€

Vamos que puedes transferir hasta 29.999,99


----------



## Asdasd (10 Mar 2015)

Si alguien busca padrino, que envíe mensaje privado.

Saludos,


----------



## valladolid (10 Mar 2015)

Empiezo a creer es un timo lo de las invitaciones. 3 pendientes no dan pasta, y otras 2 en camino. Ha pasado ya casi 1 mes.


----------



## valladolid (13 Mar 2015)

He hablado con selfbalk o selfestafa que viene a ser lo mismo. No apadrineis pq es un timo. Así de claro. Han cambiado condiciones y articulo 3 no valen apadrinamientos que antes eran validos. Pq dicen que las condiciones ahora son llevar antigüedad que se han sacado del forro.
En cuanto acaben los 4 meses, adiós hdgp


----------



## musu19 (13 Mar 2015)

valladolid dijo:


> He hablado con selfbalk o selfestafa que viene a ser lo mismo. No apadrineis pq es un timo. Así de claro. Han cambiado condiciones y articulo 3 no valen apadrinamientos que antes eran validos. Pq dicen que las condiciones ahora son llevar antigüedad que se han sacado del forro.
> En cuanto acaben los 4 meses, adiós hdgp



un par de post mas atras ya se avisa de lo de la antiguedad.... a lo mejor tambien se puede leer antes!!!!


----------



## valladolid (14 Mar 2015)

No me da confianza, en cuanto termine pasta de vuelta a ING.
Es cuestión de confianza.


----------



## musu19 (14 Mar 2015)

valladolid dijo:


> No me da confianza, en cuanto termine pasta de vuelta a ING.
> Es cuestión de confianza.



confianza en un banco, JAMAS!!!


----------



## valladolid (16 Mar 2015)

Si español menos y si es catalán ni te cuento.


----------



## Arkhan (17 Mar 2015)

La verdad es que son un poco lamentables...

Cuenta abierta y con documentación verificada desde el 25 de febrero.

A día de hoy sigo sin tarjeta de débito... No es que la necesite porque he pasado unos ahorrillos y no voy a operar con ella, pero imagina que cambias la nómina,cambias tus recibos, y un mes después todavía estás pendiente de que te manden una elemento básico de operativa de una cuenta online.

Al menos hoy ya sale que está en curso porque hace unos días es que ni eso y tampoco te dejaba pedirla porque te decía que estaba en trámite.


----------



## AMSierra (17 Mar 2015)

valladolid dijo:


> He hablado con selfbalk o selfestafa que viene a ser lo mismo. No apadrineis pq es un timo. Así de claro. Han cambiado condiciones y articulo 3 no valen apadrinamientos que antes eran validos. Pq dicen que las condiciones ahora son llevar antigüedad que se han sacado del forro.
> En cuanto acaben los 4 meses, adiós hdgp



que antiguedad hay que tener para poder apadrinar?


----------



## nedantes (18 Mar 2015)

necesito padrino para abrir una cuenta. gracias


----------



## tucapital.es (18 Mar 2015)

Self Bank anuncia que comerciará su Cuenta Self al 2,5% TAE sólo hasta el 31 de marzo. Después es posible que lo renueven, ¿pero a qué tipo de interés? 

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/cuen...marzo-de-2015/

Salu2.


----------



## William_ (19 Mar 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Cuidado, tenéis que mirarlo como las oferta promocionales de ING; no hay que anualizar la TAE, porque no exigen tener en dinero durante todo un año.
> 
> Dejas dinero durante los 4 meses y después te lo llevas y consigues el 2,53% TAE.



Eso haré !


----------



## HurreKin (21 Mar 2015)

Cuanto tardan en activar la cuenta? Les llegaros mis papeles el 10!


----------



## Proyecto (21 Mar 2015)

HurreKin dijo:


> Cuanto tardan en activar la cuenta? Les llegaros mis papeles el 10!



Llama y que te cuenten ellos ,ya deberías tener los números de cuenta para hacer transferencia y activarlas. Tlfno. 914 890 888


----------



## HurreKin (3 Abr 2015)

Proyecto dijo:


> Llama y que te cuenten ellos ,ya deberías tener los números de cuenta para hacer transferencia y activarlas. Tlfno. 914 890 888



Desde el 10/3 esperando cuando llamo comunica hasta el infinito , menuda seriedad, como para tener un problema con ellos :: , ya les he mandado un email para que borren mis datos, no meto mi pasta en ese banco ni loco.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2015)

Dar de alta en internet, imprimir el papelaco de alta, llevarlo firmado a Gran Via nº 30. Sales con ambas cuentas (corriente y remunerada) y la tarjeta de claves.

Te conectas y activas la tarjetas de claves y listo.

1 día.

Los que no son de Madrid, mejor llamar por tfno porque con tantas altas deben ser un desastre.


----------



## currito (4 Abr 2015)

joer, yo me di de alta y ningún problema. A las 3 semanas le di a mi mujer y tampoco problema alguno.... ::


----------



## vividor (4 Abr 2015)

Y las tarjetas de débito las mandan o no???


----------



## Zetaperro (8 Abr 2015)

Alguien que me apadrine?


----------



## tumbaoalsol (18 Abr 2015)

Hola,
Quisiera pasar parte de mis ahorros de Bankia a Selfbank.
Pero soy nuevo en estos asuntos y me queda la duda de si me cobrará comisiones mi banco por llevarme el dinero a Selfbank ?
Cual es la operativa que utilizais para que no os cobren comisiones.
Gracias.


----------



## Yari (21 Abr 2015)

Sigue esta remuneración activa? Cumple selfbank con lo que publicita?


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Abr 2015)

Sí, hasta finales de mes.

Eso sí, hay unos cuántos inconvenientes:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/self...-eres-cliente/

Salu2.


----------



## Melindro (21 Abr 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Sí, hasta finales de mes.
> 
> Eso sí, hay unos cuántos inconvenientes:
> 
> ...



Creo que el compañero habla de la cuenta de Selfbank y le has puesto un enlace de la cuenta Coinc. Saludos.


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Abr 2015)

Ups, perdona.

Sí, sí. jejeje,

Lo que me refería es que hay quejas por parte de algunos clientes sobre su atención al cliente:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/self...-eres-cliente/

De hecho, dejé hace poco un poste referente a este tema.

Salu2-


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Abr 2015)

Yari dijo:


> Sigue esta remuneración activa? Cumple selfbank con lo que publicita?



Yo llevo un par de meses con ellos, me han ingresado los intereses puntualmente y no me han cobrado ninguna comisión. Lo que no sé es si me pondrán pegas cuando quiera empezar a retirar dinero, pero según la publicidad, tampoco cobran por las transferencias.


----------



## Yari (22 Abr 2015)

Creo que la promoción acaba el 30 de Abril, me la respetarán?


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Abr 2015)

Yo creo que sí, pero has de llamarle y asegurarte.

Salu2.


----------



## Yari (22 Abr 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Yo creo que sí, pero has de llamarle y asegurarte.
> 
> Salu2.



Ok, gracias.


----------



## tucapital.es (27 Abr 2015)

Finalmente parece que no sirve... Hay que terminar la contratación antes de 30 de abril:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/adio...os-de-momento/

Salu2.
http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/adio...os-de-momento/


----------



## eloy_85 (1 Jun 2015)

gonzalor tucapital.es y demás compañía mi cuñado me ha pasado un extracto mensual en el que le viene un TAE y un TIN inferiores a los 2.53 y 2.0 % respectivamente que vienen en el resto de meses, ¿esto es normal? A qué puede ser debido. Os ha pasado / sabéis de algo parecido? 

Asimismo, para los que tenéis esta cuenta, ¿habéis comprobado si los intereses generados se corresponden con el tipo al que deben remunerarlo? vamos, que si está bien hecha la cuenta de la vieja. 
comprobando con herramientas como la que viene en tucapital.es no coincide... 






tumbaoalsol dijo:


> Hola,
> Quisiera pasar parte de mis ahorros de Bankia a Selfbank.
> Pero soy nuevo en estos asuntos y me queda la duda de si me cobrará comisiones mi banco por llevarme el dinero a Selfbank ?
> Cual es la operativa que utilizais para que no os cobren comisiones.
> Gracias.



:8::8::8: que llevas desde 2008 registrao en un foro de economíaaaaaaaaaaaa:: ::


pd desconozco bankia, con las entidades que yo opero no cobran por las transferencias desde internet


----------



## Viricida (1 Jun 2015)

Haré las cuentas que dices. Lo cierto es que aparece el interés que te dan a diario, cosa de agradecer.

A mí ya se me ha acabado el 2,5% y ya he sacado todo para llevarlo por el momento a COINC.

* En principio me salen las cuentas.


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Jun 2015)

eloy_85 dijo:


> gonzalor tucapital.es y demás compañía mi cuñado me ha pasado un extracto mensual en el que le viene un TAE y un TIN inferiores a los 2.53 y 2.0 % respectivamente que vienen en el resto de meses, ¿esto es normal? A qué puede ser debido. Os ha pasado / sabéis de algo parecido?
> 
> Asimismo, para los que tenéis esta cuenta, ¿habéis comprobado si los intereses generados se corresponden con el tipo al que deben remunerarlo? vamos, que si está bien hecha la cuenta de la vieja.
> comprobando con herramientas como la que viene en tucapital.es no coincide...



No será los intereses del primer mes.

Hacen cosas raras... 






:8::8::8: que llevas desde 2008 registrao en un foro de economíaaaaaaaaaaaa:: ::


pd desconozco bankia, con las entidades que yo opero no cobran por las transferencias desde internet[/QUOTE]


----------



## eloy_85 (3 Jun 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> No será los intereses del primer mes.
> 
> Hacen cosas raras...



correcto, son los del primer mes y entró dinero a mediados... Entiendo que por ese motivo baja el TIN y el TAE.


----------



## tucapital.es (4 Jun 2015)

En lugar de aplicarte el TAE y TIN del contrato por los días que tienes derecho, hace un recalculo como si hubieras tenido el dinero durante todo el mes.

Salu2.


----------



## musu19 (4 Jun 2015)

vamos que te hacen un calculo de saldo medio de mes completo entre tu saldo y dias!!!


----------



## tucapital.es (4 Jun 2015)

Sí, una cosa rara.


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (7 Jun 2015)

¿Cuál es el límite en las transferencias de Selfbank? Es que ya me han cumplido los 4 meses, y me lo quiero llevar a otro sitio.


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (9 Jun 2015)

Me autorespondo, confirmo que por lo menos hasta 50000 si deja hacer la transferencia.


----------



## currito (9 Jun 2015)

a ver si reaccionan con el 3% de otros....


----------



## tucapital.es (10 Jun 2015)

Sí, BBVA 

- http://www.tucapital.es/depositos/bb...-al-santander/

Salu2.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (15 Jun 2015)

sabeis si la promocion es valida para alguien que es cliente porque tiene cuenta de bolsa pero no las cuentas corriente y de ahorro?.


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Jun 2015)

Me temo que no.

Dicen que para ser nuevo cliente: "nunca hayas tenido cuenta de ningún tipo abierta en Self Bank antes de 01/05/2015.

Salu2.


----------



## Melindro (19 Jun 2015)

Buenas, me está a punto de cumplir los 4 meses de bonificación al 2.5% en mi cuenta y tengo pensado moverlo a otra cuenta. Se puede hacer el traspaso a partir del día que ya no te dan el 2.5% o hay que esperar mejor que acabe el mes natural?


----------



## Viricida (19 Jun 2015)

Melindro dijo:


> Buenas, me está a punto de cumplir los 4 meses de bonificación al 2.5% en mi cuenta y tengo pensado moverlo a otra cuenta. Se puede hacer el traspaso a partir del día que ya no te dan el 2.5% o hay que esperar mejor que acabe el mes natural?



Yo lo hice el mismo día, o al siguiente.


----------



## Melindro (19 Jun 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Yo lo hice el mismo día, o al siguiente.



Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## AMSierra (19 Jun 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Yo lo hice el mismo día, o al siguiente.



Yo no se que hacer, si dejarla abierta o directamente cerrarla...


----------



## jordi3434 (19 Jun 2015)

paqui67 dijo:


> Al perder la garantía de la Caixa tengo claro que voy a cerrarla.



Es lo que he hecho yo hoy mismo 
No hace ni un mes que la tenia abierta pero me da igual perder la 3 meses que me queda de intereses al 2.1 %


----------



## Viricida (19 Jun 2015)

¿Garantía de La Caixa? ::


----------



## AMSierra (19 Jun 2015)

Explicad porqué es malo que se haya ido La Caixa, por favor.


----------



## Melindro (19 Jun 2015)

Tampoco hay que ser tan alarmistas, que ahora todo el accionariado será de Societé Generale, sacado de la wiki: Société Générale es el tercer banco de la zona euro por beneficios y la séptima mayor empresa por capitalización.


----------



## Zetaperro (19 Jun 2015)

A mi me da ahora hasta más confianza


----------



## currito (19 Jun 2015)

Pues ahora lo tengo todo en francia pues entre cic y selfbank está todo mi capital.
Zasca a la banca española!


----------



## AMSierra (19 Jun 2015)

currito dijo:


> Pues ahora lo tengo todo en francia pues entre cic y selfbank está todo mi capital.
> Zasca a la banca española!



que interés tienes por alli?


----------



## currito (19 Jun 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> que interés tienes por alli?



En cic pillé el 2,40% a 5 años, menos da una piedra!! (osea la banca hispanistaní)


----------



## AMSierra (19 Jun 2015)

currito dijo:


> En cic pillé el 2,40% a 5 años, menos da una piedra!! (osea la banca hispanistaní)



5 años sin poder tocarlo? Joder, demasiado...


----------



## currito (19 Jun 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> 5 años sin poder tocarlo? Joder, demasiado...



Sí que puedo tocarlo, pero habría penalización con los intereses....por lo que no pienso tocarlos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (20 Jun 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Explicad porqué es malo que se haya ido La Caixa, por favor.



porque ahora te robara menos, bueno para el cliente malo para el banco...

---------- Post added 20-jun-2015 at 01:17 ----------

los que tienen que preocuparse son los clientes de la caixa, hacia ya algun tiempo que no vendia nada, esta vendiendo los muebles, lo ultimo que recuerdo fue el 50% de port aventura, ahi parece que paro, muy mal tenian que estar las cosas para vender esa maquina de hacer dinero, ahora vuelve y no solo con la venta del 50% que tenia en selfbank, esta misma semana ha retirado la OPA sobre BPI en portugal, que es algo que le interesaba bastante.

la caixa tiene el mayor polvorin de titulacion hipotecaria con pocos colaterales, los miedos pasaron con las palabras de dragui en 2012 cuando dijo que imprimiria todos los papeles de colores que hicieran falta, eso apaciguo la cotizacion de la deuda y se disparo como si estuviesemos nadando en riqueza, pero estallando toda esta farsa la caixa lo va a pasar muy muy mal, yo confio mas en selfbank sin la caixa...


----------



## valladolid (20 Jun 2015)

Ostia que tengo la pasta e. Selfbank ....transferencia a ing en 3.2.1


----------



## Vedder (24 Jun 2015)

Se acabaron los 4 meses en SelfBank. 

Ayer hice transferencia para llemármelo a otro lado y pone que todavía está en espera.

¿Alquien ha tenido problemas a la hora de retirar dinero de SelfBank?


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (1 Jul 2015)

Buenas. Yo estoy abriendo una cuenta, hoy me llegó la tarjeta de coordenadas, hice transferencia de 1€ a la c. corriente y sale reflejado en la web, ahora me falta hacer la primera transferencia a la remunerada, ésta primera transferencia a la remunerada tiene que salir de una que esté a mi nombre o se puede hacer desde cualquier otra cuenta?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (1 Jul 2015)

Thomas Robert Malthus dijo:


> Buenas. Yo estoy abriendo una cuenta, hoy me llegó la tarjeta de coordenadas, hice transferencia de 1€ a la c. corriente y sale reflejado en la web, ahora me falta hacer la primera transferencia a la remunerada, ésta primera transferencia a la remunerada tiene que salir de una que esté a mi nombre o se puede hacer desde cualquier otra cuenta?



Tiene que ser de dinero proveniente de otro banco, en ese momento se te activará el 2,10%


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (2 Jul 2015)

Si, ya se que tiene que ser dinero de una cuenta exterior, lo que pregunto es si esa cuenta también tiene que estar a mi nombre.
Otra cosa, no me deja asociar PayPal, dice que ya existe una cuenta en PayPal con ese correo, coño! Es mi cuenta, claro que existe y tiene pasta también...
Lo tengo que hacer desde la web de PayPal?


----------



## AMSierra (7 Jul 2015)

Esto se acaba. Alguna recomendación de donde llevar la morterada ?

Gracias


----------



## tucapital.es (7 Jul 2015)

¿Depósitos en el extranjero?

- http://www.tucapital.es/depositos/me...tranjeros.html

Salu2.


----------



## Viricida (7 Jul 2015)

Mirando lo de Filbanque de CIC me parece entender que las transferencias son de pago... ¿es así?

Una nota indica esto:

Cette fonction est incluse pour les Contrats Personnels suivants : Contrat Personnel Global, Contrat Patrimoine Actif, Contrat Personnel Starts Jeunes Actifs, Contrat Personnel Parcours J et Contrat Personnel Cap Transat. En option pour Contrat Personnel Ajustable à 1,40 € par mois en formule Web Relevés, 2,00 € par mois autrement.

O sea que sería de pago pero sólo en el caso del Ajustable, mientras que viene incluida la "función" (transferencias) en los demás... pero habría que aclararlo.

Aparte leo que todos estos contratos llevan aparejada comisión mensual importante, de 10€ o más...

Edito ya final: vale, ofrecen SOLO la libreta... gratis, parece. De acuerdo con sus tarifas las transferencias SEPA son gratuitas. Bien.


----------



## AMSierra (7 Jul 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> ¿Depósitos en el extranjero?
> 
> - http://www.tucapital.es/depositos/me...tranjeros.html
> 
> Salu2.



Como ves nemeabank y mediolanum? Ahora mismo estoy interesado solo en depositos nacionales

gracias!


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (9 Jul 2015)

Al apadrinar a alguien, ¿te daban los 20€ según ingresa el dinero o al cabo de los cuatro meses?


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (10 Jul 2015)

Yo ya tengo todo funcionando, solo me falta la tarjeta, cuánto tardan en enviarla?


----------



## valladolid (10 Jul 2015)

Lo de apadrinar es un timo


----------



## tucapital.es (10 Jul 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Como ves nemeabank y mediolanum? Ahora mismo estoy interesado solo en depositos nacionales
> 
> gracias!




En tal caso, coge banco Mediolanum.


----------



## dosuno (10 Jul 2015)

valladolid dijo:


> Lo de apadrinar es un timo



Yo te he puesto a ti como padrino en febrero al abrir la cuenta... ¿recuerdas?Habíamos quedado en repartir las bonificaciones del "apadrinamiento" al 50%.
Te he enviado un mensaje hace más o menos un mes preguntándote qué tal... y no me has contestado.
Qué parte del apadrinamiento es un timo?


----------



## virgilio (10 Jul 2015)

Cuenta abierta y documentacion mandada. Me quedo por aqui a la espera que me activen.

Malas experiencias con estos de Self ? o va todo de maravilla ?


----------



## valladolid (12 Jul 2015)

dosuno dijo:


> Yo te he puesto a ti como padrino en febrero al abrir la cuenta... ¿recuerdas?Habíamos quedado en repartir las bonificaciones del "apadrinamiento" al 50%.
> Te he enviado un mensaje hace más o menos un mes preguntándote qué tal... y no me has contestado.
> Qué parte del apadrinamiento es un timo?



Les llame, en principio aparecían hechas pero no pagadas y me dijeron que no cumplía condiciones porque saque parte de la pasta inicial y que como no había cumplido esa condición que decían no se cumplían condiciones.
Lo siguiente que hice fue sacar toda la pasta y a tomar por culo selfbank, puedes hablar con ellos.
Desde entonces y desde que no esta caixabank tienen mas peligro que los pagares ruiz mateos.
Ni en pintura, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Viricida (12 Jul 2015)

Muy buenas. Me llamaron de CIC (en francés) y que para abrir esa cuenta que ofrecen hay que ir a una oficina suya en Francia.

Enviado desde mi JY-G4S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Musstang Gt (13 Jul 2015)

valladolid dijo:


> Les llame, en principio aparecían hechas pero no pagadas y me dijeron que no cumplía condiciones porque saque parte de la pasta inicial y que como no había cumplido esa condición que decían no se cumplían condiciones.
> Lo siguiente que hice fue sacar toda la pasta y a tomar por culo selfbank, puedes hablar con ellos.
> Desde entonces y *desde que no esta caixabank tienen mas peligro que los pagares ruiz mateos.*
> Ni en pintura, tiempo al tiempo.



Hola amigo, en que te basas para decir esto:
*
desde que no esta caixabank tienen mas peligro que los pagares ruiz mateos.*


----------



## virgilio (13 Jul 2015)

Mande os papeles del alta hace una semana, ahora me aparece que algun titular esta en proceso de verificacion por otra entidad. Esto cuanto tardan ?


----------



## valladolid (13 Jul 2015)

Pues sin respaldo de caixa bank, yo no me fio


----------



## virgilio (14 Jul 2015)

valladolid dijo:


> Pues sin respaldo de caixa bank, yo no me fio



xq?
societe generale es un banco mucho mas grande y presente en toda europa.


----------



## eloy_85 (14 Jul 2015)

bueno pues pasados los 4 meses de rigor, mis miserias se volverán por donde vinieron


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Jul 2015)

¿A dónde? a Coinc o pruebas enovanca y tookam:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/took...bancos-online/

Salu2.


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (16 Jul 2015)

Ya me han pagado el apadrinamiento, tres días después de que el apadrinado ingresara el dinero. Los 20€ son brutos, por lo que se quedan en 16,1€.


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Jul 2015)

Las retenciones, "benditas" retenciones...


----------



## virgilio (22 Jul 2015)

Pues 3 dias esperando la identificacion, me dicen que ha habido un error y a lo largo del dia estara solucionado. Como no lo este, igual mañana cancelo la cuenta directamente.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (28 Jul 2015)

Ya me llegó la tarjeta ahora a esperar otros 10 días por el PIN
Pone que se puede sacar en cajeros de la caixa, sólo en esos?


----------



## Aitor Menta (28 Jul 2015)

Hola, estaba pensando abrirme una nueva cuenta visto la mierda que dan ahora en isantander e ING ::

¿Recomendáis esta del SelfBank o mejor la del COINC?


----------



## Melindro (28 Jul 2015)

Aitor Menta dijo:


> Hola, estaba pensando abrirme una nueva cuenta visto la mierda que dan ahora en isantander e ING ::
> 
> ¿Recomendáis esta del SelfBank o mejor la del COINC?



Aprovecha los 4 meses de Selfbank al 2,1% y después lo pasas a Coinc.


----------



## Joputa (28 Jul 2015)

A mi se me han acabado los 4 meses de Selfbank ahora. Que me recomendais, pasarlo a coinc? (ya tengo cuenta, sería hacer una transferencia)


----------



## Viricida (28 Jul 2015)

Joputa dijo:


> A mi se me han acabado los 4 meses de Selfbank ahora. Que me recomendais, pasarlo a coinc? (ya tengo cuenta, sería hacer una transferencia)



O abrir en Tookam, 3 meses al 2,10%. Luego ya COINC en plan refugio.


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Jul 2015)

Coinc como última opción.

Aprovechar las ofertas de los otros bancos (claro, si no eres perezoso )


----------



## Aitor Menta (28 Jul 2015)

Melindro dijo:


> Aprovecha los 4 meses de Selfbank al 2,1% y después lo pasas a Coinc.



¿Y hay algún tipo de promoción ahora en SelfBank, como el plan "Amigo" de ing?


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Jul 2015)

El plan amigo self:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/self...sta-120-euros/

Salu2.


----------



## currito (29 Jul 2015)

Me lo estoy llevando todo lo de selfbank a coinc. Como self no saque algún depósito o algo.....se va a quedar sin todo lo captado.


----------



## Viricida (29 Jul 2015)

currito dijo:


> Me lo estoy llevando todo lo de selfbank a coinc. Como self no saque algún depósito o algo.....se va a quedar sin todo lo captado.



Lo mío ya no lo tiene, desde luego.


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Jul 2015)

Se quedan con los clientes, aunque con la cuenta a 0.


----------



## Musstang Gt (31 Jul 2015)

Otro que se pira acabado los 4 meses, el caso es... Cancelamos cuenta o quedamos a espera de algún nuevo deposito??


----------



## dosuno (5 Ago 2015)

valladolid dijo:


> Les llame, en principio aparecían hechas pero no pagadas y me dijeron que no cumplía condiciones porque saque parte de la pasta inicial y que como no había cumplido esa condición que decían no se cumplían condiciones.
> Lo siguiente que hice fue sacar toda la pasta y a tomar por culo selfbank, puedes hablar con ellos.
> Desde entonces y desde que no esta caixabank tienen mas peligro que los pagares ruiz mateos.
> Ni en pintura, tiempo al tiempo.



Efectivamente... no tenías las condiciones para ser padrino.
Yo sí que las cumplí todas... y eran bastante más "complejas" que las tuyas.
En tu caso, como padrino, eran simplemente dos, tener una antigüedad de más de 3 meses y haber tenido durante esos tres meses más de 300 euros... fácil de entender, fácil de saber si podías ser padrino o no... de qué coño te lamentas y despotricas airado?

Lo que me pregunto yo... es para que coj... te ofreces de padrino pedazo de inutil? para joder al personal? con tu actitud, ninguno ha ganado... sólo se ha perdido... y el único beneficiado ha sido el banco que no ha tenido que apoquinar el "apadrinamiento".

Por culpa de gente mediocre como tú, la gente normal y coherente de este país, tiene que sufrir y comerse la mierda vuestra que vais salpicando ...
Aún por encima te lamentas y criticas... diciendo que son unos ladrones y que tal y cual... Solamente hay un culpable... y ese eres TÚ.

Yo también me había ofrecido de padrino, pero al comprobar las condiciones y no tener más de tres meses de antigüedad, pues acordé con otro forero que yo no podría serlo hasta entonces, que se buscase a otro si le corría prisa... lo razonable, lo coherente... Hice lo que habría hecho cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente y no me convertí en un puto imbécil de mierda.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2015 at 11:35 ----------

A todo esto, yo he decidido darme de baja, ya que la cuenta de fondos no me interesa meterme en ellos (no me veo capacitado todavía). No voy a tener nada de dinero en la cuenta corriente ni en la de ahorro y la tarjeta de débito tampoco es que me aporte nada.
La web es muy pesada y va lenta, la vía de comunicación (lo de enviar mensajes por vía web desde tu cuenta) pasan de ella y tienes que acabar llamando por teléfono. Una vez pasados los 4 meses... mi interés por Selfbank es nimio.

El proceso para darme de baja parecía sencillo como dice aquí:
https://www.selfbank.es/centro-de-ayuda/operativa/como-puedo-cancelar-mi-cuenta

Les envié un PDF diciendo que quería dar de baja todo, con mi dni escaneado y mi firma también escaneada. Y con esta frase después: "También solicito la cancelación y no doy el consentimiento del uso de mis datos personales"... que quede bien claro.
Les llamo por teléfono para confirmar que les ha llegado y que lo ven y tal y cual... me contesta una chica toda mona, que si que le ha llegado y que se ponen con ello. 

Me respondieron con este correo esa misma mañana:



> Estimado XXXXXXXXX,
> 
> Le informamos que con el fin de facilitar sus comunicaciones con Self Bank, dispone de una nueva opción para hacernos llegar sus consultas.
> 
> ...



O sea, que no me van a hacer puto caso, porque no les sale de los cojones atender correos en "ayuda@selfbank.es" y que debo de hacerlo en apartado de comunicaciones.
La firma no les vale... otra tocadura de huevos, porque si valió para abrir las cuentas, ya que usé la misma entonces.
Les llamo por teléfono y el tío que me contesta, además de ser un borde de mierda, lo único que hace es confirmar lo del correo y no se baja de la burra.

Les envío otro PDF, usando el apartado de "comunicaciones", el cual solo deja adjuntar un archivo de como mucho 2MB y tienes que rellenar una plantilla indicando sobre que cuenta quieres operar... indico en el asunto "baja totalidad" no vaya a ser...
En dónde puedes escribir para contarles tu vida y explicarte sanamente, hay un límite de caracteres y vale una puta mierda... al final paso de escribir nada y les llamo por teléfono, pasados unos minutos para comprobar.
Dicen que todo OK y que ahora si que vale.

Me llega este correo:



> Estimado cliente:
> 
> Le confirmamos que hemos recibido su solicitud de cancelación de cuenta .
> 
> ...



O sea, que me dicen de cumplimentar una especie de encuesta, un puto coñazo vamos, además prefiero no opinar sobre el borde que atiende por las tarde que es un prepotente y gilipollas... un tal Antonio, la chica de las mañanas es mucho más maja... será porque se limita a decir lo "políticamente correcto"?
Veo que le puedo dar a "FIN" sin rellenar nada (aún por encima tengo que hacerles yo el trabajo para mejorar el banco?).
Le doy varias veces, para asegurarme, porque son capaces de como no seguí el último paso, no continuar con la baja. Siempre que tengo la oportunidad de resarcirme del SPAM que recibo lo aprovecho :

De momento esta es la historia de mi baja en SelfBank... explicada paso a paso, si hay nuevas noticias, las contaré


----------



## Musstang Gt (21 Ago 2015)

dosuno dijo:


> Efectivamente... no tenías las condiciones para ser padrino.
> Yo sí que las cumplí todas... y eran bastante más "complejas" que las tuyas.
> En tu caso, como padrino, eran simplemente dos, tener una antigüedad de más de 3 meses y haber tenido durante esos tres meses más de 300 euros... fácil de entender, fácil de saber si podías ser padrino o no... de qué coño te lamentas y despotricas airado?
> 
> ...



Gracias por contarnos como lo has hecho, ahora me toca a mí, esperemos que no me mareen mucho.

Bye Bye SelfBank.


----------



## Señor_de_Cuenca (21 Ago 2015)

A mi me acaban de enviar la tarjeta de débito y resulta que el primer apellido está mal escrito. Como se pongan pesados en algún sitio te pueden denegar el pago por no coincidir con el nombre del DNI.

No entiendo cómo se ha podido producir ese error si me di de alta online y en la cuenta aparece mi nombre correcto con los datos que metí. Debería ser un proceso automatizado y parece que tienen una persona ahí haciendo las tarjetas a mano.


----------



## vividor (22 Ago 2015)

Que suerte... Te mandaron tarjeta...


----------



## GTorres (6 Sep 2015)

tumbaoalsol dijo:


> Hola,
> Quisiera pasar parte de mis ahorros de Bankia a Selfbank.
> Pero soy nuevo en estos asuntos y me queda la duda de si me cobrará comisiones mi banco por llevarme el dinero a Selfbank ?
> Cual es la operativa que utilizais para que no os cobren comisiones.
> Gracias.



Yo también estoy pensando en meter 15.000€ en Selfbank haciendo una transferencia online desde Bankia, pero tampoco sé la comisión que se va a comer. Si alguien ya ha pasado por esto, me haría un gran favor.


----------



## tucapital.es (7 Sep 2015)

Depende de la cuenta que tengas abierta.

Hay cuentas de Bankia que no cobra comisiones por transferencia.

Si tu cuenta por ejemplo sí que cobra comisiones, abre una que no, por ejemplo la cuenta superior. De esta forma, puedes traspasar dinero a dicha cuenta (sin coste) y después transferirlo a donde quieras, sin comisiones.

Salu2.


----------



## GTorres (8 Sep 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Depende de la cuenta que tengas abierta.
> 
> Hay cuentas de Bankia que no cobra comisiones por transferencia.
> 
> ...



Gracias compañero


----------



## AMSierra (15 Sep 2015)

Alguien sabe si merece la pena hacer una cancelación total de datos para luego volver a constar como nuevo cliente? Tendría que rellenar un formulario y remitirlo.

Gracias.


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Sep 2015)

El problema es que tienen que guardar tus datos al menos durante 4 años por temas fiscales.

Salu2.


----------

